# Trek Supercaliber - Erste Erfahrungen



## Josef-01 (22. Mai 2020)

Nachdem man im Netz ja wenig zum Supercaliber findet, hier ein kleiner Bericht zum Supercaliber 9.7

Meist fahre ich Leichte Trails und Forstwege, so um die 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter.

Was fuhr ich bisher: Hardtails, wegen dem direkten Fahrgefühl. Wurde auf längeren Strecken unbequem und es gibt Stellen, an denen ich zu kämpfen hatte ( Wurzeln, steilere Anstiege).

Was wollte ich: Ein bequemeres Hardtail oder ein Fully, nicht zu schwer, nicht zu viel Federweg.

Bin dann einiges Probegefahren, vom Carbon-Hardtail bis zu Trail Fullys.

Dann sah ich das Supercaliber auf MTB-news. schöne Optik, Video war lustig, könnte interessant sein. Der Händler hatte keins da, erklärte sich aber bereit, eins zu bestellen und wenn’s mir nicht gefällt ist’s auch gut.

Probegefahren, gekauft.

Wie fährt es sich:

Geometrie neutral, kein abkippen beim langsam fahren, trotzdem stabil auf schnellen Passagen bergab. Auch handlich, wo ich zuerst bei einem 29 er Bedenken hatte.

Steigfähigkeit gut, ich fand bisher keine Steigung, wo das Vorderrad versetzt oder steigt.

Die Hinterradfederung ist genial, unterstützt die Traktion sehr gut. Nasse Steine mit Laub verlieren ihren Schrecken, auch bei Wurzeln bergauf fährt es locker drüber. 

Flache Wurzelfelder sind eine wahre Freude, leichte Trails bergab sowieso.

Der Hinterbau fühlt sich stabil an. Wie ein Hardtail, auch im Wiegetritt. Kein pumpen der Federung. Ich hatte noch nicht das Bedürfnis, die Federung blockieren zu müssen.

Gabel ist ok, da werd ich noch etwas abstimmen müssen. 
Reifen sind im Nassen überfordert.
Bremse ist Billig Shimano, geht so. Ich brems ja nicht gerne. 

Die Ausstattung:

Das Rad war teuer. Mit Fox Gabel und Remote Blockierung wärs noch teurer. Da ich die Blockierung nicht benötige, ist’s in der 9.7 Ausführung ok. In der Kassette, dem Lenker und der Sattelstütze kann ich später immer noch Gewicht holen.

Nach nunmehr 1600 km hab ich bisher eine Kette und die Bremsbeläge vorne getauscht, einmal wars zum Service. 
Da wurde das leicht verbogene Schaltauge gerichtet. 
Ansonsten nichts, kein knarzen, kein klappern, super. 


Fazit:

 Genau, was ich wollte. Ein Fully, das sich fährt wie ein Hardtail. Für mich Fahrspass pur.


----------



## Duc749 (22. Mai 2020)

schönes Bike.   

Das einzige 29er Fully was ich mir vorstellen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrikoh (22. Mai 2020)

Zeig her!


----------



## Josef-01 (22. Mai 2020)




----------



## Duc749 (23. Mai 2020)

Mir gefällt das Bike auch.

Eins der wenigen "Riesenräder" ohne Choppersitzposition und vom Gewicht auch top.

Leider auch der Preis.   

Viel Spass mit dem Teil.


----------



## daniel77 (23. Mai 2020)

Ich finde den Rahmen vom Konzept auch sehr interessant. Leider ist Trek für meinen Körperbau zu lang....mein ProCal hat leider nie richtig gepasst.
Sind die Rahmen eigentlich modellübergreifend gleich? Oder gibt es wie bei Scott höher- und minderwertigere Fasern?


----------



## T.R. (23. Mai 2020)

Schönes Rad und interessanter Bericht. Mich interessiert das Rad auch, ich fahre derzeit ausschließlich  Hardtail. Dies hängt allein mit der geringeren Defektanfälligkeit eines Hardtails zusammen. Ich denke aber über ein Fully nach. Das Trek ist auch in der engeren Wahl. Berichte bitte weiter über die Haltbarkeit der Lager und des Dämpfers.
Schutzblech ist im Herbst Winter bei nassen Bedingungen Pflicht, bei -10 Grad allerdings tatsächlich nicht, da spritzt nichts aufgrund des gefrorenen Bodens.....


----------



## schönling (23. Mai 2020)

Servus Josef,

geiles Rad, danke für den Erst-Thread!
Ich bin seit drei Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Supercaliber 9.8 XT. Sobald ich einige Kilometer Erfahrung damit gesammelt habe, werde ich an dieser Stelle auch gerne davon berichten. Die ersten paar Meter (hauptsächlich Schotter, ein wenig Trails) haben mir ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert. 

Vorher hatte ich immer nur Hardtails (zuletzt ein Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon), mit denen ich auch mal Trails gefahren bin, die viele nur mit Fullys runter sind. Da ich aber recht viel Waldautobahnen fahren (auch mal zur Arbeit) und keine Lust auf zwei Fahrräder (Allmountain + Gravel käme da am ehesten in Frage) hatte, habe ich mir jetzt das Supercaliber gegönnt. Natürlich hat es einen saumäßigen Preis, aber ich hoffe, dass es viele Jahre Spaß macht.


----------



## schönling (27. Mai 2020)

Nach den ersten knapp 100 km kann ich nun meine ersten Erfahrungen teilen:

Bisher erfüllt das Supercaliber voll und ganz meine Erwartungen. Da ich bisher immer nur Hardtails gefahren bin (zuletzt ein 2013er Specialized Stumpjumper Expert Carbon), ist das Fahrerlebnis mit einem gedämpften Hinterbau natürlich erst einmal was komplett Neues. Und es ist ein geiles Fahrerlebnis! Das Supercaliber bügelt auf harten Wurzeltrails alles schön glatt, da reicht mir der Federweg von 60 mm bisher absolut aus.

Momentan noch etwas neu für mich ist die Nutzung des Remote-Hebels. Hier war ich durch das Specialized Brain verwöhnt. Bei einem steilen Anstieg und/oder im Wiegetritt muss ich definitiv sperren, denn sonst ist das Federn deutlich spürbar und beim Fahren nicht sehr förderlich. Der Fox-Remote-Hebel lässt sich gut und ohne großen Kraftaufwand bedienen. Lediglich das Entsperren lässt mich im Moment noch jedes Mal zusammenzucken, denn das Zurückschnalzen des Hebels geschieht mit einem recht lauten Klacken.

Der Antritt ist sagenhaft, auch wenn hier die Latte durch das Stumpjumper HT sehr hoch lag. Die Geometrie des Supercalibers ist mit dem des alten Rads vergleichbar, aber durch die neue XT-Schaltung kann ich deutlich schneller beschleunigen. Zum einen fällt durch die 1 x 12-fach Schaltung das bisher von mir gewohnte Wechseln des Kettenblatts weg (vorher hatte ich eine 2 x 10-fach Schaltung), zum anderen ist das Multi-Release beim Hochschalten eine Wucht. Sobald man die Kuppe beim Anstieg überwunden hat einfach drei Mal kräftig durchdrücken: BAMM, BAMM, BAMM, und sofort sind sechs Gänge mit gewohnter XT-Präzision geschaltet. Noch etwas zur XT 8100-Schaltung: Die benötigte Daumenkraft zum Schalten ist spürbar größer, aber ebenso knackig(er) sind die Gangwechsel auf der Kassette. Ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu Vorgängerversionen der XT ist die Möglichkeit, unter Last runterzuschalten. Ich hatte hier beim Ausprobieren schon gewisse Hemmungen, aber es klappt wirklich mit deutlichem Druck auf den Pedalen ohne eine Geräuschentwicklung, die einem „weh tut“.

Vielleicht noch was zu den Reifen. Ab Werk sind Bontrager XR2 mit 2,2“ Breite aufgezogen. Da es derzeit ja furztrocken ist, kann ich zu den Eigenschaften im Feuchten/Nassen noch nichts sagen. Auf Asphalt summen die Dinger ganz schön, deutlich mehr als die Maxxis Ardent, die ich zuletzt gefahren habe. Wobei die auch ein wenig schmaler waren.

Soweit ein erster Bericht von mir. Gerne lasse ich nach weiteren Erfahrungen wieder was von mir hören.
Hier sind noch ein paar Fotos von heute:


----------



## T.R. (28. Mai 2020)

Sehr schick ! Danke für den detailreichen Erfahrungsbericht. Werde immer heißer......


----------



## schönling (29. Mai 2020)

T.R. schrieb:


> Sehr schick ! Danke für den detailreichen Erfahrungsbericht. Werde immer heißer......



Danke.
Du wirst schmelzen, wenn Du mal draufsitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T.R. (29. Mai 2020)

Das befürchtet meine Frau auch gerade.....


----------



## Maik_aus_W (29. Mai 2020)

T.R. schrieb:


> Das befürchtet meine Frau auch gerade.....


Bei mir auch
Das Bedarf einer längeren Vorbereitungsphase..evtl. muss ihr dann auch noch mal einen kleinen Wellnessurlaub in den Bergen spendieren...


----------



## Castroper (29. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen auch interessant.


----------



## schönling (29. Mai 2020)

Danke für das Video.
Leider sieht man nicht, wie/wo der Hebel der Variostütze bedient wird.

Und die Farbkombi... Aber gut, Farben und Skinwalls sind eben Geschmacksache.


----------



## schönling (29. Mai 2020)

Maik_aus_W schrieb:


> Bei mir auch
> Das Bedarf einer längeren Vorbereitungsphase..evtl. muss ihr dann auch noch mal einen kleinen Wellnessurlaub in den Bergen spendieren...



Das mit dem Wellnessurlaub ist bestimmt hilfreich.
Hier wären noch ein paar Beispielargumente für Euch :

"Schatz, die anderen Frauen werden Dich um Deinen Mann beneiden, wenn ich erst mal auf dem Supercaliber sitze."

"Schatz, Dein/e Nähmaschine/Thermomix/Sonstwas _(hier einfach nach Bedarf was einsetzen)_ war auch nicht ganz günstig."

"Schatz, dann kriegst Du im Gegenzug noch die Schuhpaare Nummer 87, 88 und 89!"

"Schatz, wenn wir beide gemeinsam mit den MTBs unterwegs sind, wirst Du auch viel besser aussehen, wenn ich neben Dir auf dem Supercaliber sitze."

*Hat noch jemand ein paar Argumente? Oder gibt es vielleicht schon einen Thread dazu?*

Ihr müsst halt aber auch aufpassen mit zu vielen Argumenten für das Supercaliber, hinterher will die Frau auch so ein Ding...


----------



## Castroper (29. Mai 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Danke für das Video.
> Leider sieht man nicht, wie/wo der Hebel der Variostütze bedient wird



Gerne 

Doch sieht man...guck mal bei 1:18 min

Twistloc für die Federung.
Wolftooth Remote für die Dropper.
✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scth (11. Juni 2020)

Ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines Supercalibers. Mein 9.8 XT in Viper Red sollte ende Juli eintreffen und dann so aussehen:




Ich suchte zu meinem Slash eine effiziente Ergänzung. Einsatzbereich ist hoch und weit. Also viele Höhenmeter und weitere Strecken. Hinauf meist Forstautobahnen und einfache Trails. Runter ebenfalls Forstautobahnen und flowige (keine verblockten) Trails.
Anfangs hatte ich das Trek Top Fuel auf dem Schirm und bin es dann auch probegefahren. Wirklich ein sehr tolles, effizientes und universelles Bike. Ich war begeistert und wollte es schon fast bestellen.




Dann sagte der Händler ich soll noch das Supercaliber fahren. Ich wollte nicht. Zu sehr hardteilmässig und zu racelastig. Zudem hier im Forum oft als überteuerter und zu schwerer Zwitter verschrien.
Trotzdem bin ich auf Drängen des Händlers meine Heimstrecke damit gefahren.



Ich war überrascht wie gut sich das Supercaliber fährt. Das Fahrwerk ist einfach der Hammer. Im Uphill zieht das Bike extrem nach vorne. Das ist nochmals eine ganz andere Effizienz wie das Top Fuel. Auch beim Downhill macht das Bike sehr viel Spass. Es ist sehr verspielt, lässt sich aber auf flowigen Trails richtig schnell  und direkt fahren. Das Fahrwerk arbeitet hier hervorragend, kommt aber auf ruppigen Trails mit losem Geröll und grösseren Stufen an seine Grenzen. Aber für solche Einsätze habe ich ja mein Enduro.
Ich liess die ganzen Eindrücke sacken um keinen Schnellschuss zu machen.

Am nächsten Tag bin ich dann eine längere Strecke (60km / 1100 hm) gefahren. Schlussendlich bin ich noch ein paar steile und verwurzelten Rampen hoch um die Klettereigenschaften zu testen. Auch hier konnte mich das Supercaliber überzeugen. Nach einer Woche Bedenkzeit habe ich dann bestellt. Nachgerüstet wird noch eine Variostütze.


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Juni 2020)

Bin seit vielen Jahren "eingefleischter" Hardtailfahrer - teilweise sogar Rigid also mit Starrgabel.
Fully - immer mal wieder eins gekauft - nach wenigen Monaten aber wieder verkauft.
Irgendwie für mich zu "wabbelig".
Als ich das Supercaliber sah - dachte ich mir, das könnte was für mich sein.
Hab mir dann das 9.7 mit gutem Rabatt geholt, weil ich nicht aufs Rahmenset warten wollte.
Das Rad kam am 24.12.19 ;-)
Habe alles umgebaut,Kein original Teil blieb am Rad(die Teile wurden alle verkauft) und den Rahmen auch optisch verändert.
Von 11,61 Kg aus der Box ohne Pedale (Bild 1)
Zu 8,46kg mit Pedale(Bild 2) Gabel ist inzwischen auch final gekürzt.






Nach inzwischen etlichen Touren, kann ich sagen - das Bike taugt mir - ist genau das was ich mir erwartet hatte.
Ein Hardtail mit Federweg 
Darf hierbleiben ;-)
Mehr zum Bike - bei Interesse - hier in diesem Thread





						Neues Trek Supercaliber: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im XC-Bereich?
					

Neues Trek Supercaliber: Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau im XC-Bereich?  Das Geheimnis ist gelüftet! Auf der Trek World in Ulm wurde uns die neue Rennfeile der frisch gebackenen Vize-Weltmeisterin Jolanda Neff vorgestellt. Mit 60 Millimeter Federweg am Heck und 100 Millimeter an der Front soll das...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Juni 2020)

Oder hier mit anderem Laufradsatz


----------



## schönling (12. Juni 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines Supercalibers. Mein 9.8 XT in Viper Red sollte ende Juli eintreffen...



Sehr gute Wahl! 
Was die Farbe betrifft: Ich war gaaaanz kurz davor, auch das Rot zu wählen. Hatte ein wenig Angst, dass ich mich daran nach zwei, drei Jahren sattsehe. Daher hab ich dann doch das etwas neutralere Schwarz genommen.


----------



## Speedhub83 (12. Juni 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Oder hier mit anderem Laufradsatz
> Anhang anzeigen 1063782



Wahnsinns-Bike! Da passen die Biturbos doch perfekt rein!


----------



## scth (13. Juni 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl!
> Was die Farbe betrifft: Ich war gaaaanz kurz davor, auch das Rot zu wählen. Hatte ein wenig Angst, dass ich mich daran nach zwei, drei Jahren sattsehe. Daher hab ich dann doch das etwas neutralere Schwarz genommen.


Ja, das Risiko besteht bei bunten Farben durchaus. Schwarz ist halt zeitlos. Da jedoch mein Slash schon schwarz ist, wolle ich etwas Farbe in meinen Stall bringen


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. Juni 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sind die Rahmen eigentlich modellübergreifend gleich? Oder gibt es wie bei Scott höher- und minderwertigere Fasern?


Ja - alle Rahmen sind gleich - alle dieselbe Faser - dasselbe Gewicht.


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. Juni 2020)

Speedhub83 schrieb:


> Wahnsinns-Bike! Da passen die Biturbos doch perfekt rein!


Dankeschön


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. Juni 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Ich bin auch bald Besitzer eines Supercalibers. Mein 9.8 XT in Viper Red sollte ende Juli eintreffen und dann so aussehen:
> Anhang anzeigen 1063259


Finde das Rot gut - bin dann gespannt auf Bilder vom Bike ohne schwarzen Hintergrund


----------



## scth (13. Juni 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Finde das Rot gut - bin dann gespannt auf Bilder vom Bike ohne schwarzen Hintergrund


Ich mache dann ein paar Fotos. Ende Juli sollte es soweit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s3pp3l (24. Juni 2020)

bei Trek bekommt man beim Supercaliber eine UVP von 3999 - 4499€ angezeigt. bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, bleibt der Preis immer bei 4499€ ... nur wenn ich die Farbe auf gelb switche, bekommen ich die 3999-Variante angezeigt. womit hängt das denn zusammen? 

ps: beim Top Fuel verhält es sich ähnlich.


----------



## pirat00 (24. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> bei Trek bekommt man beim Supercaliber eine UVP von 3999 - 4499€ angezeigt. bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, bleibt der Preis immer bei 4499€ ... nur wenn ich die Farbe auf gelb switche, bekommen ich die 3999-Variante angezeigt. womit hängt das denn zusammen?
> 
> ps: beim Top Fuel verhält es sich ähnlich.


Vielleicht weil nur das "gelbe" 3999Euro kostet und die anderen 4499?


----------



## schönling (24. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> bei Trek bekommt man beim Supercaliber eine UVP von 3999 - 4499€ angezeigt. bei verschiedenen Rahmengrößen, bleibt der Preis immer bei 4499€ ... nur wenn ich die Farbe auf gelb switche, bekommen ich die 3999-Variante angezeigt. womit hängt das denn zusammen?
> 
> ps: beim Top Fuel verhält es sich ähnlich.



Spekulieren bringt nix.
Hast Du einfach mal direkt bei Trek nachgefragt? Oder bei einem Trek-Händler?
Das geht bestimmt schneller als in einem Internet-Forum, in dem sicherlich das eine oder andere gefährliche Halbwissen geteilt wird.

Wenn Du eine Antwort erhältst, kannst Du sie ja gerne hier teilen.


----------



## s3pp3l (25. Juni 2020)

pirat00 schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil nur das "gelbe" 3999Euro kostet und die anderen 4499?


wenn's hilft schreibe ich auch gerne "Miami Green to Volt Fade" ... die Komponenten sind gleich, ich sehen den Unterschied nur in der Farbe; da wiederum erscheint mir das "Miami Green to Volt Fade" aufwendiger als das "Trek Black/Trek White" und das Ganze somit / generell unlogisch.

Für solche Fragen hat das Trek doch hier einen Thread? Was soll ich dazu zum Händler: "Hallo,  warum weist das Trek, dass sie wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht liefern können, einen Preisunterschied von 500€ auf?"

btw: ich habe es mir beim Händler angeschaut, nur damals gedacht, dass der bei ner UVP von 3999-4499 einfach hochpreisig angesetzt hat. Für diese Frage müsste ich dann nochmal hin.


----------



## pirat00 (25. Juni 2020)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> wenn's hilft schreibe ich auch gerne "Miami Green to Volt Fade" ... die Komponenten sind gleich, ich sehen den Unterschied nur in der Farbe; da wiederum erscheint mir das "Miami Green to Volt Fade" aufwendiger als das "Trek Black/Trek White" und das Ganze somit / generell unlogisch.
> 
> Für solche Fragen hat das Trek doch hier einen Thread? Was soll ich dazu zum Händler: "Hallo,  warum weist das Trek, dass sie wahrscheinlich ohnehin nicht liefern können, einen Preisunterschied von 500€ auf?"
> 
> btw: ich habe es mir beim Händler angeschaut, nur damals gedacht, dass der bei ner UVP von 3999-4499 einfach hochpreisig angesetzt hat. Für diese Frage müsste ich dann nochmal hin.



Dann schaust du beim besser ausgestatteten Modell und da ist es auch so. Dort kostet das rote Modell auch 600Euro Aufpreis bei gleicher Ausstattung.

Gibt halt Kunden die diese Farbe haben wollen und dann auch den Aufpreis zahlen.


----------



## Jabba81 (25. Juni 2020)

Also meines Erachtens sagt die Webseite doch schon alles aus... gewisse Farben sind halt etwas teurer andere günstiger... Kannst ja auch mal im Project One nachschauen... dort hat es auch je nach Lackierung andere Preise...


----------



## schönling (25. Juni 2020)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Alles Spekulationen, die nichts bringen.

Wenn es mir wichtig wäre, würde ich Trek fragen. Wenn es jemand weiß, dann die. Aber is vielleicht auch nur meine bescheuerte Einstellung


----------



## Jabba81 (25. Juni 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne: Alles Spekulationen, die nichts bringen.
> 
> Wenn es mir wichtig wäre, würde ich Trek fragen. Wenn es jemand weiß, dann die. Aber is vielleicht auch nur meine bescheuerte Einstellung



Wieso spekulieren? Ist doch alles klar? ?‍♂️


----------



## schönling (25. Juni 2020)

Alles klar?
Dann habe ich die Frage wohl zu kompliziert gedacht. Ich war der Meinung, es war unklar, warum die Preise so unterschiedlich sind.
Aber wenn die Antwort „gelb kostet soviel und andere Farben kosten soviel“ alles beantwortet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (25. Juni 2020)

Ja ist doch überall so... Wenn Du einen Neuwagen konfigurierst (egal bei welchem Hersteller), hast Du je nach Farbe auch einen Aufpreis?


----------



## zett78 (9. Juli 2020)

Bike Check: Comparing Trek Factory Racing's Supercaliber Setups - Pinkbike
					

Where do all of the differences lay in the Trek World Cup teammates' bikes?




					www.pinkbike.com


----------



## Castroper (28. Juli 2020)

Pinkbike Field Test


----------



## schönling (4. August 2020)

Servus zusammen,

nachdem ich weiter vorne in diesem Thread bereits meine Erfahrungen nach den ersten 100 km mit meinem Supercaliber geteilt habe, möchte ich nun nachlegen.

Mittlerweile habe ich knapp 1.100 km und etwas mehr als 17.000 Höhenmeter mit dem Supercaliber abgespult. *Ich habe die Kaufentscheidung noch kein einziges Mal bereut und es ist bis jetzt für mich das perfekte MTB.*

An die knackige XT-Schaltung habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt. Allerdings passiert es mir aber auch nach über 1.000 km immer noch ab und zu, dass ich das Entsperren von Gabel und Dämpfer vergesse. Irgendwie hängt das Specialized Brain noch im Kopf. Liegt vielleicht am Namen. Mal schauen, wie lange noch.

Nachfolgend findet Ihr eine kurze Auflistung von Dingen, die ich als erwähnenswert erachte:

Nach ca. 100 km waren die Flaschenhalter lose. Dazu gibt es eine kleine Vorgeschichte: Als ich das Rad abgeholt habe, habe ich extra gefragt, ob die Schrauben mit Loctite oder Ähnlichem gesichert wurden. Dies wurde bejaht. Tja, dem war dann offensichtlich doch nicht so. Ich hab dann auf jede Schraube einen Tropfen vom blauen Loctite drauf, seitdem hat sich nichts mehr gelockert. Sowas nervt mich einfach tierisch, vor allem bei so einem hochpreisigen MTB. Ich hatte damals das Gleiche beim Stumpi, deshalb hatte ich extra nochmal nachgefragt. Aaargh!

Nach ca. 160 km war die Steckachse vorne lose, obwohl ich sie exakt mit dem vorgeschriebenen Drehmoment angezogen hatte. Das Vorderrad hat beim Bremsen geschlackert, war eine interessante Erfahrung… Danach habe ich die Steckachse mit „händischem Gefühl“ angezogen, seitdem war nix mehr.

Nach ca. 200 km hat der Lockout die Gabel nicht mehr komplett gesperrt. Durch eine Neuausrichtung des Ventils in der Gabel wurde das Problem gelöst.

Nach ca. 200 km ist die Endkappe des Lockout-Zugs am Dämpfer abgefallen. Der war offensichtlich nicht richtig gecrimpt. Sollte bei so einem Preis eigentlich nicht vorkommen.

Jetzt noch was Witziges/Peinliches/zum-Kopfschütteln: Mir ist es ziemlich auf den Keks gegangen, dass ich alle drei Tage Luft nachpumpen musste. Teilweise deutlich, d.h. der Druck ist von knapp zwei auf unter ein Bar gefallen. Ich dachte dann: OK, sind vermutlich ganz billige Schläuche drin. Also habe ich nach ca. 600 km Schläuche (Schwalbe Nr. 19) besorgt und mich ans Wechseln gemacht. Tja, als ich dann am ersten Laufrad das Ventil nach dem Luftablassen reindrücken wollte, um den alten Schlauch auszubauen, ist das Ventil in die Felge geflogen. Offensichtlich waren die Laufräder bereits Tubeless, obwohl auf der Trek-Homepage steht „Tubeless-ready (Optional)“. Der Händler hatte mir nicht gesagt, dass das Rad bereits Tubeless ausgestattet war und somit hatte ich keine Dichtmilch eingefüllt. Als ich die Mäntel runter hatte, waren diese innen aber auch komplett trocken und ich habe keinerlei Rückstände gesehen, d.h. ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob jemals Milch drin war. Naja, da ich die ganze Aktion spätabends durchgeführt habe, ich keine Dichtmilch hatte – dafür aber die Schläuche – und ich am nächsten Morgen zur Arbeit fahren wollte, habe ich eben die Schläuche eingezogen. Seitdem (das dürfte jetzt 3 Wochen her sein), musste ich noch kein einziges Mal nachpumpen. Einen Spritzigkeitsverlust beim Beschleunigen kann ich trotz der größeren rotierenden Massen nicht feststellen. Also: Erst einmal habe ich mein Ziel erreicht. Ich werde jetzt mal beobachten, was die Pannensicherheit macht. Vielleicht probiere ich ja doch irgendwann mal Tubeless aus, die passenden Ventile habe ich ja jetzt zu Hause… Ach ja: Bis jetzt – toi, toi, toi – hatte ich keine Panne mit dem Supercaliber.

Eine Sache noch: Ich habe das Supercaliber mit Ergon-Griffen (irgendwas ganz Simples, GA 1 oder so) vom Händler bekommen. Laut Trek-Homepage sollten ESI Chunky drauf sein. OK, ich habe damals nicht nachgefragt und es probiert. Da ich aber ständig Probleme mit schmerzenden Händen (Druckschmerz in den Handballen, kein Taubheitsgefühl) ab Tourenlängen von rund 30 km bekam, habe ich nach etwa 600 km die Ergons gegen ESI Chunky getauscht. Meine Hände sind seitdem viel besser, wobei ich bei Ganztagestouren nach wie vor ein wenig Probleme habe. Ich möchte demnächst noch ein Experiment mit weiter nach innen gesetzten Hebeln durchführen, so dass ich gezwungen werde, etwas weiter innen zu greifen. Wenn es dann besser sein sollte, muss ich vielleicht den Lenker ein wenig kürzen.


Fazit bisher: Die oben beschriebenen Kleinigkeiten sind zum Teil vielleicht auf die derzeitige enorme Nachfrage auf dem MTB-Markt zurückzuführen. Alles muss schnell-schnell gehen und darunter leidet die Qualität. Ich hoffe einfach, dass nicht noch was Gröberes folgt.

Im Großen und Ganzen gilt für mich -wie bereits oben beschrieben: Mein Supercaliber ist genau das Richtige für mich und ich würde es mir sofort wieder kaufen.

Jetzt kommen noch ein paar Fotos von den letzten Wochen:

Auf dem Großen Arber:





Woanders im Bayerischen Wald:




Mal eine andere Perspektive:




Wer von Euch war mit MTB schon in der Kirche?




Hab im Odenwald ein cooles Anbauteil gefunden:


----------



## Jabba81 (5. August 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> nachdem ich weiter vorne in diesem Thread bereits meine Erfahrungen nach den ersten 100 km mit meinem Supercaliber geteilt habe, möchte ich nun nachlegen.
> 
> ...



Zur Tubeless Geschichte, war bei meinem Slash auch so. Aber mein Händler wusste das und gab mir 2 Fläschchen Bontrager Tubeless Milch à je 80ml mit, welche anscheinend mit dem Rad im Karton mitgeliefert worden sind.


----------



## scth (13. August 2020)

Mein Supercaliber 9.8 XT ist endlich eingetroffen. Wegen des schlechten Wetters bleibt das Bike heute wohl erstmal in der Garage.
Wie versprochen das Foto:








Als Upgrade habe ich mir eine Vario-Sattelstütze gegönnt. Der Knackpunkt war ein schlichter Remotehebel zu finden, damit das Cockpit nicht überladen wirkt. Die Lösung war dann Treks hauseigener Bontrager DropLock Remote, in welchem sich die Federung und die Sattelstütze bedienen lässt. 2 in 1.

https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/equipment/fahrradkomponenten/fahrradvorbauten--sattelstützen/bike-seatposts-accessories/sattelstützenteile--zubehör/bontrager-droplock-remote/p/33107/?colorCode=black





Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das Rot sieht hier im Forum viel blasser aus wie auf den Originalfotos. Hier geht es fast schon ins orange. In echt ist es ein sattes und knalliges Rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jabba81 (13. August 2020)

Schönes Teil... könntest Du es bei Gelegenheit mal noch wiegen und uns die Rahmengrösse mitteilen? Würde mich mal wunder nehmen ;-) Viel Spass mit dem Hobel ?

Achja, ab 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr soll in unserer Region ja wieder trocken sein, zumindest von oben ?


----------



## scth (13. August 2020)

Danke @Jabba81 wollen wir es hoffen mit dem Wetter.

Gewicht 10.97 kg komplett bei Rahmengrösse L.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (13. August 2020)

Zu dem Bontrager Doppelhebel hätte ich zwei Fragen:
1: für den Lockout drückt man den oberen Hebel, der dann arretiert, und wenn man die Arretierung lösen will, drückt man den Hebel nochmal und er kommt wieder nach vorne. Stimmt das so?
2. Braucht der Hebel für die Stütze den Kopf vom Zug oder wird der Zug mit einer Schraube am Hebel geklemmt?


----------



## scth (13. August 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> 1: für den Lockout drückt man den oberen Hebel, der dann arretiert, und wenn man die Arretierung lösen will, drückt man den Hebel nochmal und er kommt wieder nach vorne. Stimmt das so?


Genau so funktioniert der.



kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> 2. Braucht der Hebel für die Stütze den Kopf vom Zug oder wird der Zug mit einer Schraube am Hebel geklemmt?


Keine Ahnung, hat der Händler montiert. Ich schau nachher.


----------



## Castroper (13. August 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> 2. Braucht der Hebel für die Stütze den Kopf vom Zug oder wird der Zug mit einer Schraube am Hebel geklemmt?



Wenn man von der hauseigenen Bontrager Dropperpost ausgeht, wird der Zug geschraubt.


----------



## scth (13. August 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Wenn man von der hauseigenen Bontrager Dropperpost ausgeht, wird der Zug geschraubt.


Richtig, wird verschraubt.


----------



## Jabba81 (13. August 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Edit: Keine Ahnung wieso, aber das Rot sieht hier im Forum viel blasser aus wie auf den Originalfotos. Hier geht es fast schon ins orange. In echt ist es ein sattes und knalliges Rot.



Kommt glaub ich auch noch auf den Bildschirm drauf an... Heute nachmittag im Büro sah es auch nach einem orangen Ton aus, nun zuhause ist's schön rot ?


----------



## Castroper (13. August 2020)

Bei mir ist auf dem iPhone auch schön rot ?

Wäre auch fast meine Farbe geworden, hab mich dann aber doch für schwarz entschieden ?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (13. August 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Richtig, wird verschraubt.


Danke fürs Nachschauen. Damit ist er auf jeden Fall schön flexibel, was die Stützen angeht.


----------



## scth (14. August 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Kommt glaub ich auch noch auf den Bildschirm drauf an... Heute nachmittag im Büro sah es auch nach einem orangen Ton aus, nun zuhause ist's schön rot ?


Bei mir wird es komischerweise auf allen Geräten in einem orangen Ton angezeigt  Ich versuche es nochmal.
Heute konnte ich die erste Testfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde machen. Schon erstaunlich wie das Bike nach vorne schiebt - wenn man sonst ein Enduro gewohnt ist. Auch bei der Abfahrt, auf teils ruppigen Trails, fährt es sich das Supercaliber super und macht Spass. Natürlich nicht so schnell und man muss sich die Linie suchen. Mit dem Enduro fährt man da einfach drüber. Das bügelt alles weg.
Die Reifen kamen auf dem durchnässten Waldboden etwas ans Limit. Hier überlege ich mir ob ich vorne einen grobstolligeren Reifen montieren soll. Aber das wird sich wohl wieder auf den Rollwiderstand auswirken. Mal sehn.











Edit: wieder orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (15. August 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Edit: wieder orange



Rot!


----------



## mcmoskito (16. August 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es komischerweise auf allen Geräten in einem orangen Ton angezeigt  Ich versuche es nochmal.
> Heute konnte ich die erste Testfahrt auf meiner Hausrunde machen. Schon erstaunlich wie das Bike nach vorne schiebt - wenn man sonst ein Enduro gewohnt ist. Auch bei der Abfahrt, auf teils ruppigen Trails, fährt es sich das Supercaliber super und macht Spass. Natürlich nicht so schnell und man muss sich die Linie suchen. Mit dem Enduro fährt man da einfach drüber. Das bügelt alles weg.
> Die Reifen kamen auf dem durchnässten Waldboden etwas ans Limit. Hier überlege ich mir ob ich vorne einen grobstolligeren Reifen montieren soll. Aber das wird sich wohl wieder auf den Rollwiderstand auswirken. Mal sehn.
> Anhang anzeigen 1098750
> ...



Is das echt deine Sitzposition?


----------



## Jabba81 (16. August 2020)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Is das echt deine Sitzposition?



Die Sattelstütze ist doch unten... ?


----------



## mcmoskito (16. August 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist doch unten... ?


Vielleicht sollte ich doch über ne Brille nachdenken


----------



## zwillingsbike (17. August 2020)

Moin, nach ca. 100km hat mein IsoStrut angefangen Geräusche zu machen... klingt das IsoStrut bei euch auch so? Im MTBR Nachbarforum wurde das Thema schon ein paar mal erwähnt.





Ansonsten funktioniert das IsoStrut einwandfrei. Wobei ich noch etwas mit dem Setup beschäftigt bin


----------



## Castroper (17. August 2020)

Hab ich auch,

Aber nach dem putzen und ein wenig Suspensionpflege  ist das Geräusch wieder weg.

Die Beschichtung ist nicht glatt sondern leicht geriffelt....reibt dann an der Abstreiferdichtung (wäre jetzt mein Verdacht)


----------



## schönling (17. August 2020)

Das mit dem IsoStrut ist bei mir auch ab und zu. Ich löse das "Problem" wie @CastroperJung, d.h. ich wische mit nem Tuch kurz übers Tauchrohr und geb danach ein wenig Öl drauf, schon ist's wieder ruhig.


----------



## schönling (17. August 2020)

@scth: Sehr schönes Rad in der Farbe. Bei mir am Bildschirm kommt das Rot als Rot rüber.

Das mit der DropperPost und dem Bontrager-Hebel sieht vernünftig aus. Eventuell kommt sowas bei mir zukünftig auch noch dran.

Was mir auffällt: Bei Deinem Rahmen sieht es so aus, als wäre da eine ordentliche Krümmung im Oberrohr. Bie meinem Rahmen (eine Nummer kleiner in M/L) sieht das bei weitem nicht so stark gekrümmt aus.


----------



## zwillingsbike (17. August 2020)

die Pflege des IsoStrut bringt bei mir nicht den Erfolg den ihr verzeichnen könnt - aber mal sehen wie es sich über die nächste Kilometer entwickelt...
aber ansonsten momentan eines meiner Lieblings-Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scth (17. August 2020)

@schönling Vielen Dank!

Ohne Vario-Sattelstütze würde ich heute kein Bike mehr fahren. Das ist mir das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht wert.
Der Bontrager-Hebel kann ich sehr empfehlen. Er ist wertig und die Bedienung geht locker von der Hand.

Jetzt wo du es sagst, fällt mir das mit der Krümmung auch auf. Das scheint wohl an der Rahmengrösse zu liegen.


----------



## schönling (17. August 2020)

Vielleicht weiß das jemand: Gibt es für den Bontrager-Hebel eine Version bzw. einen Adapter für den I-SPEC-EV-Bremshebel?
Dann wär das Cockpit richtig schön sauber.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. August 2020)

Der Bontrager Lockout hat doch eine Aufnahme wie Sram Shifter. Und die scheint man auch an eine i-spec-ev Bremse zu bekommen:





__





						I-Spec EV Adapter für Sram eagle
					

Ich plane Ende des Monats mir die neue XTR br-m9100  mit I-Spec EV ( evolution) zuholen.  Dennoch würde ich gerne nur eine Schelle verbauen. I-Spec A und B scheinen ja anders aufgebaut zu sein.  Hat da jemand schon ein passenden Adapter gesichtet?




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## scth (17. August 2020)

@schönling welche Sattelstütze wirst du montieren?


----------



## Teppichmesser (17. August 2020)

Die Krümmung im Oberrohr ist je nach Rahmengröße anders - je größer der Rahmen desto größer der "Knick"


----------



## schönling (17. August 2020)

scth schrieb:


> @schönling welche Sattelstütze wirst du montieren?


Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt.
Welche hast Du und kannst Du sie empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (17. August 2020)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Der Bontrager Lockout hat doch eine Aufnahme wie Sram Shifter. Und die scheint man auch an eine i-spec-ev Bremse zu bekommen


Ist das so? Auf der Trek-Homepage konnte ich dazu nichts finden. Aber auf dem Foto dort sieht es so aus als wäre die Schelle angeschraubt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. August 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Ist das so? Auf der Trek-Homepage konnte ich dazu nichts finden. Aber auf dem Foto dort sieht es so aus als wäre die Schelle angeschraubt.


Der Droplock remote hat zwei Gewinde, genau wie Sram Shifter. Deshalb nehme ich an, dass man ihn an alle matchmaker und Ähliches schrauben kann, was Sram Shifter aufnehmen kann. Ich habs selbst nicht probiert, aber eine Aufnahme gleich der von Sram zu machen, ohne dass man Matchmaker nutzen kann, fände ich reichlich abwegig.


----------



## scth (17. August 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nicht wirklich damit beschäftigt.
> Welche hast Du und kannst Du sie empfehlen?


Ich habe die Fox Transfer und bin sehr zufrieden. Die gleiche hatte ich schon bei meinem Enduro im Einsatz.
Ob es bessere und/oder leichtere gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (18. August 2020)

Mit bikeyoke ist man bei Stützen auch nicht schlecht beraten.


----------



## basti_b (27. August 2020)

Kurze Frage, hab mir auch gerade das Supercaliber 9.8 GX bestellt, welche Schrauben sind an dem Vorbau (Bontrager Kovee Pro 35) 5x20?


----------



## BikeShine91 (28. August 2020)

Interessiere mich auch für das Supercaliber. Bin mit 1,88 und Schrittlänge 87 cm wiedermal zwischen den Größen L und XL. Was habt ihr für Größen? Ich konnte das L einmal kurz auf dem Hof fahren, mir mangelt es aber schlicht an Erfahrung, um zu sagen, ob es gut oder schlecht war. Unwohl habe ich mich nicht gefühlt. Habe ein Specialized Stumpjumper in XL, fühle mich damit wohl, auf dem Turbo Levo meiner Freundin in L fahre ich aber auch gerne ...


----------



## Castroper (30. August 2020)

Ich bin mit meinen 177cm auch genau zwischen M/L und L laut Trek.

Beim der Vermessung, spuckte der Computer M/L aus....fühlte mich sofort wohl auf der Kiste !


----------



## Teppichmesser (30. August 2020)

@BikeShine91 
Kommt auch darauf an, ob du eher sportlich oder komfortabel sitzst und fährst, und auf dein bevorzugtes Gelände.


----------



## BikeShine91 (30. August 2020)

Lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe! Werde mal versuchen, eins in XL irgendwo Probe zu fahren. Perspektivisch möchte ich gerne damit meine Fitness und Fähigkeiten ausbauen und irgendwann mal vielleicht einen Marathon fahren.


----------



## scth (31. August 2020)

BikeShine91 schrieb:


> Lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe! Werde mal versuchen, eins in XL irgendwo Probe zu fahren. Perspektivisch möchte ich gerne damit meine Fitness und Fähigkeiten ausbauen und irgendwann mal vielleicht einen Marathon fahren.


Keine Ahnung was für deine Grösse passend ist. Im Test der "Mountainbike" stand, dass man aufgrund der eher kurzen Geometrie ruhig mal die nächste Rahmengrösse Probefahren soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (31. August 2020)

@ Bikeshine91 - woher kommst du?


----------



## BikeShine91 (31. August 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> @ Bikeshine91 - woher kommst du?


Hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## scth (6. September 2020)

Das Supercaliber macht wirklich Laune. Ich war gestern im Gebirge auf 2000 bis 2500 MüM unterwegs. Mit dem Supercaliber ging das super die 2000 hm auf teils steilen Wege nach oben zu fahren. Lediglich die Werksreifen kamen teils ans Limit. Sie rollen gut und auf Waldboden funktionieren sie super. Aber bei felsigem Untergrund und bei Nässe verlieren sie an Traktion.

Könnt ihr mir einen guten Reifen empfehlen, welcher etwas mehr Grip bietet aber dennoch einen guten Rollwiderstand hat?


----------



## BenMT (3. Oktober 2020)

Ich konnte gestern das Supercaliber testen. Wahnsinn wie das Teil den Berg hoch geht. Bergab ist es aber nichts für mich.


----------



## teamscarpa (3. Oktober 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern das Supercaliber testen. Wahnsinn wie das Teil den Berg hoch geht. Bergab ist es aber nichts für mich.



Ist mir auch so gegangen


----------



## kleinerblaumann (3. Oktober 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern das Supercaliber testen. Wahnsinn wie das Teil den Berg hoch geht. Bergab ist es aber nichts für mich.


Den Satz würden viele vermutlich genau so über ein Hardtail schreiben. Womit wurde denn vergliechen? 100/100 Fully? Wenns im Vergleich zu einem Enduro ist, wundert es natürlich überhaupt nicht, dass das Supercaliber bergauf stärker und bergab schwächer ist.


----------



## BillGehts (3. Oktober 2020)

Genau das ist ja das Problem, da kann man auch Hardtail fahren. Das ist so wie mit den SUVs, sieht zwar aus wie ein Geländefahrzeug lässt sich aber nur auf der Straße sinnvoll bewegen.

Ich bin es auch mal gefahren und für mich war es nichts. Hab mir dann das Fourstroke geholt.


----------



## scth (3. Oktober 2020)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem, da kann man auch Hardtail fahren.


Finde ich nicht. Meiner Meinung nach geht es schon eher in Richtung Fully.


----------



## BenMT (4. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe aktuell nur ein Enduro zum vergleich 😜 Aber ich bin schon vieles gefahren, ich denke ich kann das schon gut beurteilen. Es fühlt sich tatsächlich mehr wie ein Hardtail als ein Fully an. Im Wiegetritt wippt der Hinterbau fast nicht aber Schläge schluckt er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scth (4. Oktober 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich tatsächlich mehr wie ein Hardtail als ein Fully an. Im Wiegetritt wippt der Hinterbau fast nicht aber Schläge schluckt er.


Das Hardtail schluckt Schläge nicht, darum Fully.

Die Diskussion erinnert mich an das Werbevideo von Trek, in welchem gestritten wird, ob es nun ein Hardtail oder Fully ist 😂 Trek sagt, es liegt ergendwo dazwischen😉


----------



## BenMT (4. Oktober 2020)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahr das Teil mal... Vom Fahrverhalten kann man sich wirklich streiten obs ein Fully ist oder nicht... Fakt ist, es hat hinten einen Dämpfer, daher Fully..


----------



## scth (4. Oktober 2020)

BenMT schrieb:


> Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast fahr das Teil mal...


Werde ich machen 🙃 https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/trek-supercaliber-erste-erfahrungen.920236/post-16806920



BenMT schrieb:


> Fakt ist, es hat hinten einen Dämpfer, daher Fully..


Sag ich doch 😉



scth schrieb:


> Das Hardtail schluckt Schläge nicht, darum Fully.


----------



## teamscarpa (4. Oktober 2020)

Trotzdem bergab ist es definitiv nicht zum Vergleichen mit einem OIZ oder Spark, vor allem in den 120mm Versionen ist der Unterschied dann extrem. Gewicht ist ja praktisch gleich und sperren lassen sich alle fürs Bergauffahren. Ich muss einfach sagen bei 1KG für den Rahmen hätte ich gesagt ok, aber so macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Biker 82 (4. Oktober 2020)

Seit letzter Woche habe ich nun der Rahmen zu Hause. Der Aufbau ist nahezu vollständig. Eine Frage: Wie wird das Loch im Unterrohr, ca. Unterhalb des Flaschenhalters verschlossen? Habe keinen passenden "Deckel".


----------



## Castroper (4. Oktober 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Seit letzter Woche habe ich nun der Rahmen zu Hause. Der Aufbau ist nahezu vollständig. Eine Frage: Wie wird das Loch im Unterrohr, ca. Unterhalb des Flaschenhalters verschlossen? Habe keinen passenden "Deckel".





Hiermit in Verbindung mit einem Kabelbinder der die innenverlegten Leitungen umschlingt.....das System nennt sich „Control Freak“ glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 82 (4. Oktober 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1127786
> Hiermit in Verbindung mit einem Kabelbinder der die innenverlegten Leitungen umschlingt.....das System nennt sich „Control Freak“ glaub ich


Super! Das Teil hab ich. 🙏


----------



## scth (4. Oktober 2020)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Trotzdem bergab ist es definitiv nicht zum Vergleichen mit einem OIZ oder Spark, vor allem in den 120mm Versionen ist der Unterschied dann extrem. Gewicht ist ja praktisch gleich und sperren lassen sich alle fürs Bergauffahren. Ich muss einfach sagen bei 1KG für den Rahmen hätte ich gesagt ok, aber so macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn.


Natürlich gibt es leichtere und potentere Bikes wie das Supercaliber. Und bei deinen Anforderungen ist das Supercaliber tatsächlich nicht das richtige Bike für dich.

Ich wollte anfangs auch ein Down-Country (Top Fuel). Mir gefiel aber das smoothe Fahrgefühl des Isostrut und den flexenden Streben deutlich besser. Ist einfach mal was anderes.
Wenn ich es beim Downhill krachen lassen will, dann nehme ich sowieso mein Slash.


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Oktober 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Super! Das Teil hab ich. 🙏


Hab die Leitungen in "Capgo" verlegt - brauchte darum das gezeigte Teil nicht, und hab das Loch mit einem Stück Folie "verschlossen" - so ists glatt- unauffällig und kein Dreckfänger


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Oktober 2020)

@teamscarpa
Supercaliber geht auch leicht


----------



## teamscarpa (5. Oktober 2020)

Ich sehe es zwar nicht genau aber wenn es 8,1kg sind dann ist dies extrem leicht.


----------



## BenMT (5. Oktober 2020)

Da ist mein Madone schwerer 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Teppichmesser (5. Oktober 2020)

teamscarpa schrieb:


> Ich sehe es zwar nicht genau aber wenn es 8,1kg sind dann ist dies extrem leicht.


Ja - sind 8,10 kg fahrfertig(mit entlacken etc. wären unter 8kg möglich)  - auf Seite 1 hier, mehr zum Rad und in anderen Varianten


----------



## scth (6. Oktober 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Ja - sind 8,10 kg fahrfertig(mit entlacken etc. wären unter 8kg möglich)  - auf Seite 1 hier, mehr zum Rad und in anderen Varianten


Schon erstaunlich was du da en Gewicht gespart hast. Das sind 2.8 kg Unterschied zu meinem Werksbike mit Fox Sattelstütze. Auch mein Gravelbike wiegt mehr als dein Supercaliber 😉

Ich kenne mich mit dem Leichtbau nicht so aus, da für mich das Gewicht nebensäch ist. Daher meine Frage: Hast du dadurch Einbussen in der Stabilität und der Performance, abgesehen vom Rahmen?


----------



## Teppichmesser (7. Oktober 2020)

@scth 
Trek, gibt  für das Supercaliber wie es von ihnen als Komplettrad verkauft wird, eine Gewichtsfreigabe bis 136 Kg an.
Das ist schon sehr mächtig für ein "Race" Fully
Darum wohl einige Teile für den Normalfall überdimensioniert.
Im gezeigten Aufbau, verwende ich Teile mit Gewichtsbeschränkungen - deren Limit, ich aber noch deutlich unterschreite.
Demzufolge hab ich Zuwachs an Performance(weniger Gewicht) aber keine Einbußen an Stabilität.
Wie auf Seite 1 hier gezeigt - kann ich auch etwas variieren was Teile und Einsatz des Bikes angeht.


----------



## Stawrogin (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich möchte ein Supercaliber Rahmenset mit einer Fox 32 Sc aufbauen.
Weiß jemand, wie das mit dem Lockout funktioniert?

Das Problem ist, dass der Rahmenlockout 2 Positionen push-to-lock hat und die Gabel nur mit 2 Positionen push-to-unlock oder 3 Positionen ohne remote erhältlich ist. Umbau der Gabel ist laut Fox Anleitung nicht ohne Weiteres möglich, insbesondere nicht durch bloßen Austausch der Topcap. Eine push-to-lock Kartusche kostet nochmal 300 €.

Abgesehen davon - hat jemand schon mal einen 3 Positionen Lockout am Supercaliber ausprobiert? Ist hier eine Mittelstufe vorhanden, ähnlich wie beim Scott Spark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko19 (3. November 2020)

Hallo ich bin ein sehr interessierter Trek supercaliber Fan und würde mir gerne das 2020 9.7 kaufen ! So nun meine frage ich bin 177 cm groß und ne schrittlänge von 85 cm . Könnt ihr mir sagen ob mit diesen Daten hier einer fährt oder anders gefragt welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen Gruß und vielen Dank 
Heiko


----------



## schönling (3. November 2020)

Hallo Heiko,

ich messe ebenfalls 177 cm. Die Schrittlänge kenne ich nicht.
Ich bin mit meinem Supercaliber in Größe M/L sehr zufrieden.

Eine Probefahrt ist aber auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt. Ein seriöser Händler wird nichts dagegen haben, wenn Du verschiedene Varianten probieren möchtest.

Gruß 

Markus


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> ich messe ebenfalls 177 cm. Die Schrittlänge kenne ich nicht.
> Ich bin mit meinem Supercaliber in Größe M/L sehr zufrieden.
> ...


Hallo und guten Morgen danke für deine Antwort . Wäre es möglich deine schrittlänge zu messen ? Problem ist ich würde das bike bei nem Händler in 500 km Entfernung kaufen ! Laut Trek Seite würde ich bei der schrittlänge bei der Größe L sein und bei der Größe bei m/l Gruß und danke Heiko


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> ich messe ebenfalls 177 cm. Die Schrittlänge kenne ich nicht.
> Ich bin mit meinem Supercaliber in Größe M/L sehr zufrieden.
> ...


Ach so wäre es möglich mal ein Bild von deinem Bike zu sehen wie in etwa die sattelüberhöhung aussieht ? Dann kann ich das in etwa einschätzen


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Ach so wäre es möglich mal ein Bild von deinem Bike zu sehen wie in etwa die sattelüberhöhung aussieht ? Dann kann ich das in etwa einschätzen


Musst nur paar Seiten zurück um Bilder von seinem Rad zu sehen


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

Zur Größe:
Man "sagt" wenn man zwischen zwei Größen wählen muss:
Wenn man eher "race lastig" unterwegs ist - dann den kleineren Rahmen.
Eher "Hobby - Touren lastig" - dann den größeren Rahmen.

_Bei 500km zum Händler - würde ich mir das Bike senden lassen, was spricht dagegen?_


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Zur Größe:
> Man "sagt" wenn man zwischen zwei Größen wählen muss:
> Wenn man eher "race lastig" unterwegs ist - dann den kleineren Rahmen.
> Eher "Hobby - Touren lastig" - dann den größeren Rahmen.
> ...


Hallo danke für deine Antwort da spricht nichts dagegen will es ja versenden lassen und das würde der Händler auch machen ! Nein bin eigentlich absolut kein Racer . Die Frage ist ja deshalb wieviel Überhöhung hätte ich bei ner 85 cm schritthöhe bei m/l Rahmen


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

Die Überhöhung hängt klar auch davon ab - was du an Spacern - welchen Vorbau, und was du für ein Lenker fahren willst.
Schau dir mein Rad an Gr. L (181cm 84,5cm Schrittlänge) kein Spacer - den Vorbau 80mm -17°so bearbeitet dass er ins Knock Block passt.
Lenker Flat Bar , also vorne "fast max" tief - siehe Seite 4 wie ich es nun fahr
Seite 1 - wie es aus der Box kam

Du siehst ein erheblicher Unterschied - gleicher Rahmen aber andere Teile- andere Überhöhung

_Ich würde dir zu Gr.L raten_.


----------



## BikeShine91 (4. November 2020)

Also bei mir (1,88 / 89 SL) war die Möglichkeit zw. L und XL. Probegefahren bin ich bisher L, XL ist auch bestellt, kommt im März. L ginge wohl noch, hatte aber ne extreme Sattelüberhöhung. Hoffe, dass XL „angenehmer“ passt.
Im Pinkbike Fieldtest wurde sich auch für die Nummer größer entschieden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Die Überhöhung hängt klar auch davon ab - was du an Spacern - welchen Vorbau, und was du für ein Lenker fahren willst.
> Schau dir mein Rad an Gr. L (181cm 84,5cm Schrittlänge) kein Spacer - den Vorbau 80mm -17°so bearbeitet dass er ins Knock Block passt.
> Lenker Flat Bar , also vorne "fast max" tief - siehe Seite 4 wie ich es nun fahr
> Seite 1 - wie es aus der Box kam
> ...


Ich müsste nur mal sehen wie ein m/l Rahmen mit 85 schrittlänge aussehen würde zwecks Überhöhung im Original ! Also auch mit originalen spacern so wie es vom Werk kommt . Vorbau ändern oder Sparer weg nehmen oder anderen Lenker das ist dann die nächste Sache ! Aber find super das Mann hier sofort super antworten bekommt !!! Tolle Gruppe 👍


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

@Heiko19
gerne wenn man helfen kann - und der Gegenüber das auch zu schätzen weiß.
_kleiner Tipp/Anregung - hin und wieder auch ein Like - oder hilfreich etc.vergeben - hab damit positive Erfahrungen gemacht, man bekommt dadurch noch mehr Unterstützung/Hilfe_

Die Überhöhung zwischen M/L und L bei gleicher Schrittlänge wird sich kaum verändern - nur eben der Auszug der Sattelstütze - denn beide haben 9cm "Top Tube"
sieht man recht einfach in der Geometrie Tabelle.

Wichtig ist nicht wie es ausschaut - sondern wie man drauf sitzt.


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> @Heiko19
> gerne wenn man helfen kann - und der Gegenüber das auch zu schätzen weiß.
> _kleiner Tipp/Anregung - hin und wieder auch ein Like - oder hilfreich etc.vergeben - hab damit positive Erfahrungen gemacht, man bekommt dadurch noch mehr Unterstützung/Hilfe_
> 
> ...


Ja das stimmt absolut nur wenn ich in etwa sehe wie es optisch aussieht dann kann ich mir die Maße dazu holen und würde dadurch sehen wie ich sitze ! Und könnte gucke ob Mann es so hin bekommt mit m/l ! Leider gibt es dieses grüne nur noch in m/l


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

Denke du machst dir da(_meine Meinung_) zu viele Gedanken(mach dich nicht verückt), das sind keine heftigen Unterschiede.
Hast bei deinem jetzigen Rad auch so darauf geschaut?
Hol dir das Grüne wenn es deine Wahl ist.

_Meine Beratung ist hiermit beendet  weil es von Meiner Seite keine zusätzlichen Argumente mehr gibt._

Du kannst natürlich auch noch ne Weile rummachen - das grüne ist dann auch weg - und du musst dir keine Gedanken mehr machen


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Denke du machst dir da zu viele Gedanken(mach dich nicht verückt),_"Meine Meinung"_ das sind keine heftigen Unterschiede.
> Hast bei deinem jetzigen Rad auch so darauf geschaut?
> Hol dir das Grüne wenn es deine Wahl ist.
> 
> ...


Ok wenn du das immer so machst ist das ok aber passen oder nicht passen können schnell 2 cm ausmachen 😜trotzdem danke für deine Beratung 👍!


----------



## Teppichmesser (4. November 2020)

Hab in meiner Radler Zeit bisher wohl um die 30 Bikes besessen - bzw selbst aufgebaut.
Dazu noch einige im "Auftrag"
Hab nun Räder in Gr. M und in Gr. L. im Haus.
Denke schon dass ich weiß auf was man achten muss.
Und auch weiß an welchen Stellschrauben man drehen kann um ne für sich Gute Sitzposition zu finden.
Aber du wirst das Richtige für dich entscheiden 
_Meiner Meinung nach kannste beide Größen fahren- hatte ich ja auch geschrieben_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (4. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Ach so wäre es möglich mal ein Bild von deinem Bike zu sehen wie in etwa die sattelüberhöhung aussieht ? Dann kann ich das in etwa einschätzen



Hallo Heiko. Wie Teppichmesser bereits geschrieben hat: Mein Rad siehst Du weiter vorne in diesem Thread.
Mein Schrittlänge beträgt 80 cm.


----------



## Jabba81 (4. November 2020)

im Zweifelsfall würde ich das grössere nehmen...

Wenn du beim kleineren noch einen positiven vorbau, viele Spacer oder einen Lenker mit Rise montieren musst sieht das dann meiner Meinung nach alles nicht so schön aus, als wie ein Bike mit weniger Gebastel...


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

schönling schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko. Wie Teppichmesser bereits geschrieben hat: Mein Rad siehst Du weiter vorne in diesem Thread.
> Mein Schrittlänge beträgt 80 cm.


Ups du hast also bei ner schrittlänge von 80 cm ein m/l Rahmen geholt ! Dann wird bei mir m/l nicht passen danke für deine Info 👍


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfall würde ich das grössere nehmen...
> 
> Wenn du beim kleineren noch einen positiven vorbau, viele Spacer oder einen Lenker mit Rise montieren musst sieht das dann meiner Meinung nach alles nicht so schön aus, als wie ein Bike mit weniger Gebastel...


Ne genau das möchte ich ja nicht daher hätte ich es gerne mal gesehen wie das bike in m/l bei ner schrittlänge von 85 aussehen würde 👍


----------



## schönling (4. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Ups du hast also bei ner schrittlänge von 80 cm ein m/l Rahmen geholt ! Dann wird bei mir m/l nicht passen danke für deine Info 👍



Das weiß ich nicht. Wie bereits geschrieben: Mach eine Probefahrt, am besten mit beiden Varianten. In diesem Fall geht Probieren über Studieren.
Wobei die Empfehlungen der Trek-Homepage relativ eindeutig ist, sofern "Schrittlänge" gleich "Innenbeinlänge" ist, dann wäre es bei Dir tatsächlich eher ein Rahmen in L:






Wobei Du Dich ja wirklich genau in der Grauzone befindest. Also: Probefahrt


----------



## Interessiert (4. November 2020)

Jeder muss doch wissen wie er das Rad zu 90%  einsetzt, und wie er sitzen möchte.
Ich hab das L -183cm - 84 cm Schrittlänge - fühl mich wohl, würde aber wenn ich mich Neu entscheiden würde,  ein M/L wählen.


----------



## Interessiert (4. November 2020)

Anderer - vielleicht hilfreicher Ansatz um Beratung zu bieten.
@Heiko19 - stell doch mal ein Bild ein von dem Rad das du gerade fährst - das auf dich eingestellt ist.
Dann kann man sehen auf was du primär Wert legst


----------



## Heiko19 (4. November 2020)

Interessiert schrieb:


> Anderer - vielleicht hilfreicher Ansatz um Beratung zu bieten.
> @Heiko19 - stell doch mal ein Bild ein von dem Rad das du gerade fährst - das auf dich eingestellt ist.
> Dann kann man sehen auf was du primär Wert legst


Mache ich heute Nachmittag sofort mal


----------



## scth (4. November 2020)

@Heiko19 Das Supercaliber hat eine eher kurze Geometrie, weshalb ich dir das L empfehlen würde.


----------



## Heiko19 (5. November 2020)

scth schrieb:


> @Heiko19 Das Supercaliber hat eine eher kurze Geometrie, weshalb ich dir das L empfehlen würde.


Hat keiner mal ein Bild von einem m/l Rahmen wo an nähernd 85 cm Schrittlänge eingestellt sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker 82 (8. November 2020)

Nachdem der Rahmen an meinem Procaliber leider gebrochen war:


----------



## Heiko19 (10. November 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden der schon das supercaliber 9.8 gx 2021 hat ? Bei mir ist das Problem das ich gerne ein supercaliber haben will ! Problem ist nur bei dem günstigen ist kein lockout dran und das nächst teure ist dann ca 1500€ teurer ! Lockout nachrüsten soll angeblich ca 600€ kosten !


----------



## BikeShine91 (10. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden der schon das supercaliber 9.8 gx 2021 hat ? Bei mir ist das Problem das ich gerne ein supercaliber haben will ! Problem ist nur bei dem günstigen ist kein lockout dran und das nächst teure ist dann ca 1500€ teurer ! Lockout nachrüsten soll angeblich ca 600€ kosten !


meins kommt leider voraussichtlich erst im März


----------



## Jabba81 (10. November 2020)

Kein Remote Lockout an so einem Rad macht definitiv keinen Sinn. Hätte gedacht, dass dies Standard sei  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Biker 82 (10. November 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Kein Remote Lockout an so einem Rad macht definitiv keinen Sinn. Hätte gedacht, dass dies Standard sei  🤷‍♂️


So habe ich auch gedacht und die günstige Variante ausgeschlossen. Nach nun ca. 500km muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen lock und unlock feststellen kann.


----------



## Jabba81 (10. November 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> So habe ich auch gedacht und die günstige Variante ausgeschlossen. Nach nun ca. 500km muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen lock und unlock feststellen kann.



Krass also immer gleich soft?


----------



## Heiko19 (10. November 2020)

Wie ist es eigentlich die jungs und Mädels die lockout haben nutzt man die bei dem bike überhaupt ?


----------



## scth (10. November 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Nach nun ca. 500km muss ich sagen, dass ich keinen Unterschied zwischen lock und unlock feststellen kann.


Dann ist an deinem Supercaliber etwas kaputt oder falsch eingestellt. Das Fahrwerk meines 9.8 reagiert mit offenem Dämpfer super bei Unebenheiten. Mit gesperrtem Dämpfer ist es richtig steif. Dagegen war das Fahrwerk des Top Fuels ein Trampolin, überspitzt gesagt.



Heiko19 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich die jungs und Mädels die lockout haben nutzt man die bei dem bike überhaupt?


Selten. Meist nur im Wiegetritt.


----------



## Interessiert (11. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich die jungs und Mädels die lockout haben nutzt man die bei dem bike überhaupt ?


Alle die ein Supercaliber haben , haben auch ein Lockout, der Unterschied ist dann nur, ob mit Remote oder nicht.
Benutzt du an deinem jetzigen Bike den Lockout, wenn ja wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Interessiert (11. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Mache ich heute Nachmittag sofort mal



Wolltest doch am 4ten November ein Foto von deinem bisherigen Bike einstellen, wegen Sitzposition etc.


----------



## Heiko19 (12. November 2020)

Das ist mein jetziges bike ! Einmal Rennrad und einmal mtb


----------



## Interessiert (12. November 2020)

Heiko19 schrieb:


> Das ist mein jetziges bike ! Einmal Rennrad und einmal mtb


Ok- wenn ich mir die gezeigten Räder anschau, dann denke _ich_ mir Du/ der Besitzer weiß auf was zu achten ist, er weiß was er will.
Wenn ich dann aber hier, deine Fragen/Fragestellung zum Supercaliber lese, besteht für MICH eine gewisse Diskrepanz.
Egal- anhand der Bilder und deiner Eingangs gestellten Frage -Mein Tipp
Gr. L- Kauf eines Rahmenkits und Selbstaufbau, so wie du dir das vorstellst/wünscht.

ps. an dem gezeigten  MTB ist die Überhöhung nun schlecht zu erkennen- wenn das HR wie auf dem Bild viel höher steht als das VR


----------



## Lebemann95 (12. November 2020)

Guten Abend an alle. 
@Heiko19 ich habe heute mit meinen 170cm und 78cm Schrittlänge ein 9.8 in Medium gekauft. Ich bin ein ML probe gefahren aber das Medium hat mir einfach mehr getaugt!
Ich denke es ist alles eine frage des Geschmacks! Aber ich würde immer die kleinere RH kaufen! Ein Rad "länger" zu bauen geht immer über den Vorbau usw.. Persönlich sitze ich lieber mit etwas überhöhung auf dem Rad.

Hat jemand von euch schon eine andere Möglichkeit gefunden das Trek knock block zu umgehen um einen normalen Vorbau ohne einen adapter spacer zu fahren?





						Trek Knock Block Lockring Spacer 1 1/8" black online günstig bei HIBIKE kaufen
					

Der Knock Block Lockring Spacer für 1 1/8" Knock Block - das speziell von Trek entwickelte Steuerlager verhindert, dass der Lenker verdreht und die Gabelkrone am Rahmen anschlägt. Dieses neue Steuerlager kommt bei fast allen 2017 Trek Modellen zum Einsatz. Zusätzlich zum neuartigen Steuerlager...




					www.hibike.de
				




Gruß 
Jonas aus Hannover


----------



## Teppichmesser (13. November 2020)

@Lebemann95
Vorbau:
Ich hab einfach bei einem ganz normalen "No Trek" Vorbau die 2 Stellen ausgefräst, damit die Zapfen von der oberen  Knock Block Lagerschale hineinpassen.
Auch hab ich den "Zapfen" auf dem Oberrohr etwas bearbeitet damit ich mehr Lenkeinschlag habe - aber immer noch genug Sicherheit um einen Kontakt von Gabel zu Unterrohr oder Lenker zu Oberrohr zu vermeiden.
So ist alles wie von Trek gedacht - aber eben mit tieferem Cockpit und mehr Lenkeinschlag.

Noch ein erhobener Zeigerfinger ☝hierzu!!
Dass dies nicht, mit jedem Vorbau möglich ist, sollte jedem klar sein!
Carbon oder absolute Leichtbau Vorbauten sollten hier sicher nicht,
wie beschrieben bearbeitet werden, sonst gibts 🤕!!


----------



## Biker 82 (15. November 2020)

scth schrieb:


> Dann ist an deinem Supercaliber etwas kaputt oder falsch eingestellt. Das Fahrwerk meines 9.8 reagiert mit offenem Dämpfer super bei Unebenheiten. Mit gesperrtem Dämpfer ist es richtig steif. Dagegen war das Fahrwerk des Top Fuels ein Trampolin, überspitzt gesagt.



Im ersten Moment habe ich deine Aussage einfach ignoriert. Lag wohl daran, dass der Gummiring am Dämpfer eine deutliche Nutzung angezeigt hat.
ABER, es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und heute habe ich es entdeckt: 🙈 Der Lockout der Gabel reagiert genau andersrum als am Dämpfer. Ich bediene beide mit einem Hebel und immer ist einer offen und der andere locked! Wie peinlich. Mit gesperrter Gabel habe somit auch nie auf den Hinterbau geachtet. Bin ja davon ausgegangen das der auch gesperrt ist.
Zum einen zeigt mir das, das System funktioniert, aber wie löse ich das Problem?
Meine Gabel ist eine RockShox Sid aus 2019.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (15. November 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment habe ich deine Aussage einfach ignoriert. Lag wohl daran, dass der Gummiring am Dämpfer eine deutliche Nutzung angezeigt hat.
> ABER, es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und heute habe ich es entdeckt: 🙈 Der Lockout der Gabel reagiert genau andersrum als am Dämpfer. Ich bediene beide mit einem Hebel und immer ist einer offen und der andere locked! Wie peinlich. Mit gesperrter Gabel habe somit auch nie auf den Hinterbau geachtet. Bin ja davon ausgegangen das der auch gesperrt ist.
> Zum einen zeigt mir das, das System funktioniert, aber wie löse ich das Problem?
> Meine Gabel ist eine RockShox Sid aus 2019.



Also der Dämpfer ist Push to Lock (zumindest bei mir)
Eine SID mit Push to Open, kann ja nur ne Montion Control drin haben. Hast du die von nem 2019er Top Fuel?

Da kannste dir die Charger Race Day Kartusche einbauen und sogar noch Gewicht sparen.


----------



## Biker 82 (23. November 2020)

Biker 82 schrieb:


> Im ersten Moment habe ich deine Aussage einfach ignoriert. Lag wohl daran, dass der Gummiring am Dämpfer eine deutliche Nutzung angezeigt hat.
> ABER, es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen und heute habe ich es entdeckt: 🙈 Der Lockout der Gabel reagiert genau andersrum als am Dämpfer. Ich bediene beide mit einem Hebel und immer ist einer offen und der andere locked! Wie peinlich. Mit gesperrter Gabel habe somit auch nie auf den Hinterbau geachtet. Bin ja davon ausgegangen das der auch gesperrt ist.
> Zum einen zeigt mir das, das System funktioniert, aber wie löse ich das Problem?
> Meine Gabel ist eine RockShox Sid aus 2019.



Mittlerweile hbe ich eine Fox 32 eingebaut. Dämpfer und Gabel sind nun push-to-lock. EIn ganz anderes Feeling, einfach perfekt!


----------



## Dirk2205 (25. November 2020)

Habe heute das Supercaliber bekommen,mal ne Frage zum Iso Strut,ich bin 90kg,wieviel sollte ich in den Dämpfer pumpen,finde im Netz nichts


----------



## Jabba81 (26. November 2020)

Dirk2205 schrieb:


> Habe heute das Supercaliber bekommen,mal ne Frage zum Iso Strut,ich bin 90kg,wieviel sollte ich in den Dämpfer pumpen,finde im Netz nichts



Echt jetzt? Überhaupt gesucht? 






						Fahrwerks-set-up - Trek Bicycle
					






					suspension.trekbikes.com


----------



## Dirk2205 (26. November 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Überhaupt gesucht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dk,war auf der Seite,nicht richtig geguckt


----------



## frankcasalla (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin mit dem Supercaliber jetzt 500 Kilometer unterwegs.Für mich das perfekte Bike!
Leider in meiner XT Variante mit 11,2 kg zu schwer.....
Und der Dämpfer macht ebenfalls  diese Geräusche aus dem Video.
Legt sich das irgendwann?


----------



## Jabba81 (15. Dezember 2020)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Supercaliber jetzt 500 Kilometer unterwegs.Für mich das perfekte Bike!
> Leider in meiner XT Variante mit 11,2 kg zu schwer.....
> Und der Dämpfer macht ebenfalls  diese Geräusche aus dem Video.
> Legt sich das irgendwann?



Ja nach 1'000km wir das Bike 500g leichter 😂 😂

Bezüglich Dämpfer brings doch mal zum Händler. Vielleicht kann der was machen. 
Weiterfahren und warten, dass sich das Problem von alleine löst wird wohl nicht viel bringen 😉


----------



## frankcasalla (15. Dezember 2020)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Ja nach 1'000km wir das Bike 500g leichter 😂 😂
> 
> Bezüglich Dämpfer brings doch mal zum Händler. Vielleicht kann der was machen.
> Weiterfahren und warten, dass sich das Problem von alleine löst wird wohl nicht viel bringen 😉


Danke für deine Fachkompetenz..............
Wäre schön ,wenn sich Supercaliber -Besitzer melden würden.


----------



## principia66 (16. Dezember 2020)

Fahre seit 02.2020 das 9.8er ohne Probleme. Wegen Dämpfergeräusche ab zum Händler. Meiner hat mich nach den Geräuschen gefragt. Das Problem ist bekannt, scheint aber nicht bei allen aufzutreten.


----------



## principia66 (16. Dezember 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zwillingsbike (18. Dezember 2020)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Supercaliber jetzt 500 Kilometer unterwegs.Für mich das perfekte Bike!
> Leider in meiner XT Variante mit 11,2 kg zu schwer.....
> Und der Dämpfer macht ebenfalls  diese Geräusche aus dem Video.
> Legt sich das irgendwann?


hab jetzt knapp 1.000km - Geräusch ist immer noch. Aber ich kann damit leben. Ich hatte es beim Händler - der hatte bisher davon (bekanntes Problem) nichts gehört und hat mir empfohlen erst mal weiter zu fahren weil alles einwandfrei funktioniert. Zerlegen würde er erst wenn es ausser Geräuch Probleme mit der Funktion gäbe. Das ist aber nicht der Fall bei mir.
Ist nach wie vor das richtige MTB für meine Bedürfnisse  
Wenn es eine einfach Lösung für die Beseitigung des Geräusch gäbe, würde ich das machen oder machen lassen. Habe im Moment aber auch keine Lust den Hinterbau deshalb komplett zerlegen zu lassen. Da möchte ich mich nicht selbst dran wagen.


----------



## frankcasalla (18. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe heute mal die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben leicht gelöst-das Geräusch ist deutlich leiser geworden.
ich denke das die Dämpfereinheit verspannt in der Einheit sitzt.Kann ich so nicht akzeptieren!


----------



## zwillingsbike (19. Dezember 2020)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben leicht gelöst-das Geräusch ist deutlich leiser geworden.
> ich denke das die Dämpfereinheit verspannt in der Einheit sitzt.Kann ich so nicht akzeptieren!


schau mal hier https://www.mtbr.com/threads/2020-trek-supercaliber-official-post.1119783/page-20
Post #393
das geht in die Richtung...
🤔


----------



## Josef-01 (19. Dezember 2020)

Heut ist mein Supercaliber 1 Jahr alt geworden.
3500 km 

2 Satz Bremsbeläge vorn, einer hinten,
1 Kette, die zweite ist nun auch fertig, Ritzel vorn auch.
1 Satz Reifen, hab nun vorne den Conti Cross King 2,2 , hinten hatte ich den Race King 2,2.
Der Race King war nicht lange drauf, der war im Neuzustand schon rutschig. Nun den Maxxis Ardent, geht besser.

Einmal wurde das Schaltauge gerichtet.

Das Quietschen am Dämpfer hatte ich auch mal, hab den sauber gemacht und einen Tropfen Öl drauf. Seitdem kams nicht wieder. Auch sonst klappert nichts.

Aktuell sind die Waldwege ziemlich dreckig, heute 1 cm Schlammpackung am Unterrohr.
Aber oben am Schwingenlager, wo manche Probleme mit Fremdkörpern sehen, war bisher nichts, ein paar Dreckspritzer . Der Dämpfer ist auch gut gegen den Dreck geschützt.

Richtig dreckig sind dann wieder die Streben vom Hinterrad zum Sattel und das Sattelrohr hinten.

Und es macht immer noch richtig Spass zum fahren, ich würds wohl wieder kaufen ..


----------



## Goldschatzengel (12. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eventuell Interesse an ein Trek Supercaliber 9.7 und wollte mal nachfragen welche Größe sinnvoller wäre. Leider hat kein Händler vor Ort eines zum testen. Ich bin 191cm und habe eine Schrittlänge 94cm. Laut Größenangabe von Trek wäre beides möglich. Anbei ein Bild vom aktuellen Specialized EPIC HT in XL was ich zur Zeit gerade fahre.


----------



## mcmoskito (12. Januar 2021)

Oft schwierig, das so aus der Ferne und anhand von nur 2 Zahlen zu beantworten. Man sieht deinem HT halt an, dass du ziemlich weit hinten sitzt (sitzen musst?), also vielleicht etwas mehr Länge gebrauchen kannst. Allerdings scheint der Vorbau auch vergleichsweise kurz zu sein.
Zu bedenken ist noch: Das Supercaliber XL baut tiefer als das (zumindest aktuelle) Epic in XL: Stack 60,8 zu 63,6 - das ist schon nicht von Pappe und jener Supercaliber-XL-Wert entspricht beim Epic exakt dem von Gr. M!
(Einschränkung: Weiß nicht, wie sich die Einbauhöhe der Starrgabel bei deinem Rad auswirkt)

Letztlich wird dir hier leider niemand defnitiv beantworten können, was das Beste für dich ist. Persönlich kann ich mir vorstellen, dass das XXL am Ende etwas besser hinhaut.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2021)

Sattelpostition relativ zum Innenlager (weit vorne oder hinten) hat nichts mit der Laenge des Rahmens (Oberrohr) zu tuen. Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, gibt das nur das Verhaeltniss Ober- zu Unterschenkel wieder.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (12. Januar 2021)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Zu bedenken ist noch: Das Supercaliber XL baut tiefer als das (zumindest aktuelle) Epic in XL: Stack 60,8 zu 63,6 - das ist schon nicht von Pappe und jener Supercaliber-XL-Wert entspricht beim Epic exakt dem von Gr. M!
> (Einschränkung: Weiß nicht, wie sich die Einbauhöhe der Starrgabel bei deinem Rad auswirkt)


Beim Supercaliber sind die Angaben ja ohne den Sag. Das Tretlager sackt also noch etwas ab, wenn man drauf sitzt, deshalb haben Fullys mit vergleichbarer Geo immer weniger Sag als Hardtails. Das mit der Starrgabel ist natürlich ein relevanter Punkt, denn da kommt ja beim Fully auch noch Sag hinzu, beim Hardtail nicht. Bei Starrgabeln ist i.d.R. der Sag mit einkalkuliert, aber wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, baut die Niner Starrgabel eher hoch, 490? Beim effektivem Stack (also mit Sag) dürftest du Recht haben, das Supercaliber könnte niedriger sein als das Epic HT mit Starrgabel. Ist aber nichts, was man nicht durch Spacer hinbekommt, wenn es denn gleich hoch sein soll.


----------



## mcmoskito (12. Januar 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Beim Supercaliber sind die Angaben ja ohne den Sag. Das Tretlager sackt also noch etwas ab, wenn man drauf sitzt, deshalb haben Fullys mit vergleichbarer Geo immer weniger Sag als Hardtails. Das mit der Starrgabel ist natürlich ein relevanter Punkt, denn da kommt ja beim Fully auch noch Sag hinzu, beim Hardtail nicht. Bei Starrgabeln ist i.d.R. der Sag mit einkalkuliert, aber wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, baut die Niner Starrgabel eher hoch, 490? Beim effektivem Stack (also mit Sag) dürftest du Recht haben, das Supercaliber könnte niedriger sein als das Epic HT mit Starrgabel. Ist aber nichts, was man nicht durch Spacer hinbekommt, wenn es denn gleich hoch sein soll.


Das stimm natürlicht, allerdings würde ich den Effekt gerade bei diesem Rad mit diesem "minimalem" Dämpfer als ziemlich gering betrachten. 
Der Unterschied auf dem Papier sind immerhin fast 3cm. Dass man das mit Spacern hinkriegt, bezweifelt ja niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoskito (12. Januar 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Sattelpostition relativ zum Innenlager (weit vorne oder hinten) hat nichts mit der Laenge des Rahmens (Oberrohr) zu tuen. Wenn es richtig eingestellt ist, gibt das nur das Verhaeltniss Ober- zu Unterschenkel wieder.


Ich habe es schon bewusst vorsichtig formuliert. Denn natürlich kann (!) das mit der fehlenden Länge des Rahmens zu tun haben. Wenn einem dieser zu kurz ist, schrauben viele den Sattel halt nach hinten. Ich habe in 20 Jahren mehr als genug Leute auf dem Rennrad so gesehen


----------



## Goldschatzengel (12. Januar 2021)

Der Vorbau ist der Originale vom Specialized geblieben. Das Bild ist leider nicht ganz Aktuell da ich nun eine andere Sattelstütze sowie Sattel fahre (hatte gerade kein ganz aktuelles). Bin nun mit der Zeit auch etwa ca. 1cm mit dem Sattel nach vorne gerutscht. Ich würde tendenziell zum größeren Rahmen greifen und notfalls einen kürzeren Vorbau verbauen. Bei der XL Version wird vom Werk ein 80mm und bei der XXL Version ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut. Die Geometrie vom EPIC und Supercaliber habe ich ausgedruckt vor mir liegen. Bei Specialized auf der Homepage wurde mir die Größe XL ausgespuckt (Größeneingabe, Kniemessung und Messung Knöchel).


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2021)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon bewusst vorsichtig formuliert. Denn natürlich kann (!) das mit der fehlenden Länge des Rahmens zu tun haben. Wenn einem dieser zu kurz ist, schrauben viele den Sattel halt nach hinten. Ich habe in 20 Jahren mehr als genug Leute auf dem Rennrad so gesehen


Ja, das machen manche so... macht es aber nicht richtiger  die Positition Sattel vor und zurueck haengt nunmal nur von der Oberschnenkel zu Unterschenkel Laenge ab. Da kann der Sattel max vor wie bei mir, oder max hinten wie auf dem Bild landen. Das ist alles ok.
Falsch wird es erst, wenn jemand den eigentlich richtig eingestellten Sattel vor oder zurueck schiebt, weil der Abstand Sattel-Lenker nicht passt.


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Januar 2021)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Zur Größe:
> Man "sagt" wenn man zwischen zwei Größen wählen muss:
> Wenn man eher "race lastig" unterwegs ist - dann den kleineren Rahmen.
> Eher "Hobby - Touren lastig" - dann den größeren Rahmen.


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst - siehe oben


----------



## Goldschatzengel (12. Januar 2021)

Leider sind im Moment alle Räder ausverkauft


----------



## mcmoskito (12. Januar 2021)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Ja, das machen manche so... macht es aber nicht richtiger  die Positition Sattel vor und zurueck haengt nunmal nur von der Oberschnenkel zu Unterschenkel Laenge ab. Da kann der Sattel max vor wie bei mir, oder max hinten wie auf dem Bild landen. Das ist alles ok.
> Falsch wird es erst, wenn jemand den eigentlich richtig eingestellten Sattel vor oder zurueck schiebt, weil der Abstand Sattel-Lenker nicht passt.


Du scheinst mich leider irgendwie missverstehen zu wollen. Ich stelle das alles ja gar nicht in Abrede. Ich kann halt nur nicht definitiv darauf schließen, ob es so seine Richtigkeit hin, deswegen schrieb ich ursprünglich auch "_Man sieht deinem HT halt an, dass du ziemlich weit hinten sitzt_* (sitzen musst?)*_, also_* vielleicht *_etwas mehr Länge gebrauchen kannst._"  
 

Grundsätzlich (es ist ein Mantra, das man halt immer wieder wiederholen muss): Es ist kaum möglich jemanden, der so irgendwie zwischen 2 Größen liegt, nur anhand der beiden Kennzahlen Körper- und Schrittlänge wirklich verbindlich diese Wahl abzunehmen. Solange man nix weiteres über Fahrweise, Armlängen, Rumpfbeweglichkeit usw. kennt, is das weitgehend Kaffeesatzleserei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoskito (12. Januar 2021)

Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> Leider sind im Moment alle Räder ausverkauft



Ja, komm im August nochmal wieder 


...ne im Ernst, kein Plan, wie es fürs Supercaliber grad exakt ausschaut, aber falls du es noch nicht so mitbekommen hast: Die Lieferzeiten sind allerorten derzeit exorbitant. Den Vogel abgeschossen hat bei mir bisher, als ich neulich mal etwas rumstöberte, irgendeine Modellvariante des 2021er Alu-Fuel, das bei Hibike für Ende März 2022 (ja, richtig gelesen: 2022!) in Aussicht gestellt wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Januar 2021)

@mcmoskito alles gut. Ich wollte nur, das hier steht, wie es richtig gemacht wird. Wie es (viele) falsch machen sieht man ja zu oft


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Januar 2021)

Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> Leider sind im Moment alle Räder ausverkauft



@Goldschatzengel ??? wo oder wie hattest du gesucht?










						Trek Supercaliber 9.7 2020 | 102291471 | BikeExchange
					

Das Supercaliber 9.7 jetzt bei BikeExchange kaufen, deinem Marktplatz für Fahrräder und Zubehör!




					www.bikeexchange.de


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Januar 2021)

Trek Supercaliber kaufen bei Fahrrad XXL
					

Trek Supercaliber kaufen ☝ ➤ Größte Auswahl Deutschlands ✅ ➤ Fachhändler mit Filialnetz  ➤ Großer Online-Beratungsbereich  ➤ Jetzt günstig kaufen!



					www.fahrrad-xxl.de


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Januar 2021)

TREK SUPERCALIBER 9.7 NX Herrenfahrrad
					






					www.zweiradexpress.com


----------



## Goldschatzengel (12. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte es in XXL in Schwarz gesucht. Habe auch noch ein Rahmenkit angeboten bekommen, was mir noch lieber wäre. Mal sehen was sich daraus entwickelt.


----------



## Teppichmesser (12. Januar 2021)

Das Rahmenset ist teuer gegenüber dem 9.7er Komplettrad - und alle Rahmen haben die gleiche Faser - nicht wie z.B bei Scott/ Specialized etc.
Farbe kann man ändern ;-)
Oder entlacken dann ist nochmal Gewicht gespart, und beim Supercaliber ist ordentlich Lack drauf

Hast meinen Beitrag #19 auf Seite 1 hier gesehen?
Durch den Verkauf von den nicht benötigten Teilen hat mich der Rahmen ca 2350€ gekostet.

Wünsch dir Erfolg bei deiner Entscheidung 👍


----------



## frankcasalla (12. Januar 2021)

Hier mal zum anschauen und  vergleichen :
Supercaliber Größe XL
  Meine Größe 188 cm
Sitzhöhe -805 mm
 Vorbau- 90 mm 13 Grad negativ montiert 10 mm Spacer
Sattelstütze mit 20 mm Versatz (langer Oberschenkel) Knielot mitte Pedalachse


----------



## Goldschatzengel (12. Januar 2021)

@frankcasalla Die Farbe vom Supercaliber XT gefällt mir am besten von allen  Bei der Sitzhöhe liege ich etwa mit 2cm drüber. In einem anderen geposteten Bild von dir sieht die Sattelstütze schon sehr weit heraus. Es ist nicht leicht wenn man zwischen zwei Größen steht.


----------



## MartinRa (13. Januar 2021)

Gib doch einfach dein Epic inkl. aller Komponenten (Sotzhöhe, Vorbaulänge etc.) bei Bikestats ein und lege dann ein Supercaliber in Xl und in XXL drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldschatzengel (13. Januar 2021)

@MartinaRa Das nenne ich mal ein Supertool. Was es so alles gibt


----------



## mcmoskito (13. Januar 2021)

Die Frage ist nur, inwieweit dir das jetzt wesentlich weiterhilft, dass du nun auch rot bzw. blau auf weiß siehst, welches Rad wo etwas größer bzw. kleiner ist


----------



## Goldschatzengel (13. Januar 2021)

Im Tool kannst du viele vorhandene Rahmengrößen online vergleichen.  So kann man sein vorhandene Radeinstellung mit dem neuen Rad vergleichen. Auch Vorbaulängen usw. kannst du eingeben. Interessant ist es schon das man die verschieden Lenkwinkel vergleichen kann. 1° bzw. 2° machen sich schon richtig bemerkbar was einen von den Zahlen her nicht so richtig bewusst ist.
bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie (bike-stats.de)


----------



## mcmoskito (13. Januar 2021)

Ich weiß ja schon, was man damit macht. Und das hilft zweifelsfrei bei der Visualisierung solcher Dinge. Leider wird aber auch das nicht die Entscheidung abnehmen, was am Ende besser hinhaut. Man wird dort sehen, dass das Epic XL und das SC XL sich nahezu nur beim Stack (auf'm Papier) wesentlich unterscheiden, sowie dass das SC XXL da in der Mitte liegt und ein Stück länger ist und über ein längeres Sitzrohr verfügt.
- Und was passt nun besser? 

PS: Es besteht natürlich auch die Möglichkeit, dass beides super funktioniert und du einfach nur etwas größere Anpassungen bei einer Größe vornehmen muss. Dann ließe sich die Frage weitgehend darauf reduzieren, was optisch mehr liegt.

Kleine Anmerkung noch zu Stack & Spacern: Letztere vergrößern zwar den Stack, verringern aber auch den Reach. Will man das vermeiden, lieber nen Spacer weniger und nen Lenker mit etwas Rise.


----------



## Goldschatzengel (13. Januar 2021)

Das Problem ist:
1. Die Händler geschlossen sind
2. Die meisten Händler die Räder nicht in verschiedenen Größen zum Probe fahren haben bzw. aufgebaut sind
3. Ein Händler meist nicht alle Hersteller zur Auswahl hat die für dich interessant sind
4. Die Lieferzeiten im Moment sehr hoch ist

Zur Zeit bzw. auf noch längerer Dauer wird sich da auch nichts ändern. Ich kaufe persönlich auch liebe beim Händler vor Ort aber bei uns in der Gegend gibt es nichts mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## mcmoskito (13. Januar 2021)

Korrekt....und selbst wenn: Dass ein Händler mal ein XXL da stehen hat, ist nach meiner Erfahrung immer sowas wie die blaue Mauritius. Ich brauch es nämlich definitiv  : 1,96m / SL 98


----------



## LevoSW (19. Januar 2021)

mcmoskito schrieb:


> Korrekt....und selbst wenn: Dass ein Händler mal ein XXL da stehen hat, ist nach meiner Erfahrung immer sowas wie die blaue Mauritius. Ich brauch es nämlich definitiv  : 1,96m / SL 98


bei deiner SL  erübrigt sich das "HinundHer" bezüglich der Grössen.....


----------



## mcmoskito (19. Januar 2021)

LevoSW schrieb:


> bei deiner SL  erübrigt sich das "HinundHer" bezüglich der Grössen.....


Ja, das is aber leider so ziemlich der einzige Vorteil. Bei vielen anderen Marken gibt’s überhaupt keine Modelle, die unsereins passen. Is wie beim Hosen-Kauf...Ich würd oft genug einiges dafür geben, nur 4, 5cm kürzere Beine zu haben. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## LevoSW (21. Januar 2021)

Kann hier jemand was zum DropLock-Remote(Bontrager) schreiben?
Danke.
Mich würde interessieren ob man den Dämpfer und die Stütze(Bikeyoke) denn wirklich ansteuern kann ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CD Jekyll (21. Januar 2021)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Kann hier jemand was zum DropLock-Remote(Bontrager) schreiben?
> Danke.
> Mich würde interessieren ob man den Dämpfer und die Stütze(Bikeyoke) denn wirklich ansteuern kann ....


Schau mal ins Leichtbauforum Orbea Oiz. #4.592


----------



## MartinRa (21. Januar 2021)

Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?
Ich hab im Sommer einen bestellt, wurde aber immer noch nicht geliefert...


----------



## LevoSW (21. Januar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?
> Ich hab im Sommer einen bestellt, wurde aber immer noch nicht geliefert...


Hab`s halt nicht wirklich finden/sehen können.


----------



## Castroper (21. Januar 2021)

Hier mal die Bedienung.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. Januar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht funktionieren?
> Ich hab im Sommer einen bestellt, wurde aber immer noch nicht geliefert...


Weil es natürlich nicht für alles funktioniert. Der Hebel ist für einen zweistufigen Lockout gemacht, dreistufig ginge nicht. Und bei dem Hebel für die Sattelstütze lohnt die Frage auch, weil nicht jeder Hebel zu jeder Stütze passt. Wie viel Zug eingeholt wird, ist die eine Sache, die aber meistens passt. Eine andere Sache ist die Klemmung des Zuges. Kombinationen aus Hebel und Stütze, wo beide den Zug nicht klemmen, sondern der Kopf des Zuges eingehakt wird, gehen nicht. Bei bikeyoke, darum ging es ja hier, ist das kein Problem, da dort der Zug an der Stütze geklemmt wird. Somit hat man beim Hebel freie Auswahl, passt also.


----------



## schönling (21. Januar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Ich hab im Sommer einen bestellt, wurde aber immer noch nicht geliefert...



Geht mir genauso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LevoSW (21. Januar 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Weil es natürlich nicht für alles funktioniert. Der Hebel ist für einen zweistufigen Lockout gemacht, dreistufig ginge nicht. Und bei dem Hebel für die Sattelstütze lohnt die Frage auch, weil nicht jeder Hebel zu jeder Stütze passt. Wie viel Zug eingeholt wird, ist die eine Sache, die aber meistens passt. Eine andere Sache ist die Klemmung des Zuges. Kombinationen aus Hebel und Stütze, wo beide den Zug nicht klemmen, sondern der Kopf des Zuges eingehakt wird, gehen nicht. Bei bikeyoke, darum ging es ja hier, ist das kein Problem, da dort der Zug an der Stütze geklemmt wird. Somit hat man beim Hebel freie Auswahl, passt also.


doch doch 3-fach ist dieser Remote, 2-fach für die Suspension und 1fach für Stütze ... der 1fach ist nur angeschraubt.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (21. Januar 2021)

Ja, zwei Hebel, von denen einer Gabel und Dämpfer bedient. Ich wollte sagen, dass der Lockout nicht für dreistufige Fahrwerke, wie es sie z.B. von Fox gibt, funktioniert. Der Hebel für den Lockout hat nur zwei Stufen, offen und zu. Eine dritte Stufe, medium, kann der Hebel nicht bedienen.


----------



## miro_ak (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, hier schreibt ein neuer Supercaliber Besitzer.  Kurze Frage - hat jemand schon probiert einen Reverb AXS Hebel zusammen mit dem Fox Lockouthebel zu montieren?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. Februar 2021)

Beide links unterm Lenker dürfte jedenfalls schwer werden.


----------



## Castroper (15. Februar 2021)

Twistloc geht


----------



## MartinRa (15. Februar 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> Beide links unterm Lenker dürfte jedenfalls schwer werden.


geht sich eigentlich ganz gut aus, 
fox lockout und oneup remote geht sich auch super aus.


----------



## LevoSW (15. Februar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> geht sich eigentlich ganz gut aus,
> fox lockout und oneup remote geht sich auch super aus.


Er schrieb von AXS , also mit Controller . Dürfte kein Platz mehr für einen Remote für den Dämpfer sein... ?


----------



## miro_ak (15. Februar 2021)

Ja, ich meine den AXS Controller. Bisher habe ich nur das gefunden, mit einem Lockouthebel von RockShox.

Bildquelle


----------



## MartinRa (15. Februar 2021)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Er schrieb von AXS , also mit Controller . Dürfte kein Platz mehr für einen Remote für den Dämpfer sein... ?


deshalb auch ein beistrich dach dem ersten satz


----------



## LevoSW (15. Februar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> deshalb auch ein beistrich dach dem ersten satz
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1208425


Ich sehe da 3 verschiedene Klemmungen, das kann dann auch keine Lösung sein.
Die Positionen der einzelnen Komponenten(Bremse, Dämpfer , Dropper)sind dann bestimmt auch nur "ergonomische Fehlstellungen" , also nur Kompromisse....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miro_ak (15. Februar 2021)

Würde dann in dem Fall nicht sowas Abhilfe schaffen?


----------



## Castroper (15. Februar 2021)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Twistloc geht


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. Februar 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Würde dann in dem Fall nicht sowas Abhilfe schaffen?


Mit dem Fox Hebel für den Lockout und dem AXS Schalter für die Stütze wird der Matchi das Problem nicht lösen. Man könnte damit eine Schelle weniger am Lenker haben, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass unterm Lenker nur Platz für entweder oder ist. Man bekommt es schon irgendwie hin, das Foto in #200 zeigt es ja. Aber als sinnvolle Lösung würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Muss jeder für sich selber wissen, für mich wäre es ein sehr schlechter Kompromis.


----------



## LevoSW (16. Februar 2021)

Schneint wohld die vernünftigste und sauberste Lösung zu sein . 
Der Factory Dämpfer im aktuellen Framekit hat push to lock?


----------



## krauser2811 (16. Februar 2021)

Goldschatzengel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe eventuell Interesse an ein Trek Supercaliber 9.7 und wollte mal nachfragen welche Größe sinnvoller wäre. Leider hat kein Händler vor Ort eines zum testen. Ich bin 191cm und habe eine Schrittlänge 94cm. Laut Größenangabe von Trek wäre beides möglich. Anbei ein Bild vom aktuellen Specialized EPIC HT in XL was ich zur Zeit gerade fahre.


wenn ich noch nicht zu spät bin, ich bin 193 und hab Schrittlänge 93-94.
Habe beide letztes Jahr Probegefahren
Nimm das XXL, falls eventuell doch etwas nicht ganz passt ist es viel leichter umzubauen.
Bin mit dem Xl nur ne Runde ums Haus gefahren und hab gleich gemerkt daß es nicht ganz passt.


----------



## miro_ak (16. Februar 2021)

LevoSW schrieb:


> Schneint wohld die vernünftigste und sauberste Lösung zu sein .
> Der Factory Dämpfer im aktuellen Framekit hat push to lock?


Ja, Dämpfer und Gabel sind nach meinem Verständnis push to lock.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (16. Februar 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Ja, Dämpfer und Gabel sind nach meinem Verständnis push to lock.


Hauptsache beides gleich. Man kann den twistlock ja auch push to unlock fahren, machen einige Leftyfahrer ja so.


----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

Habe in der Zwischenzeit etwas recherchiert und musste feststellen, dass mit dem TwistLoc das Cockpit zwar aufgeräumter wird, aber die Zugverlegung in Kombination mit den XT Bremshebeln dann schlechter ist - die Zugaußenhüllen verlaufen quasi senkrecht zum Lenker - auch nicht besonders schön. Also einen Tod muss man sterben. 😀 Ich habe gehofft, dass es eine ergonomische und halbwegs gut aussehende Lösung geben könnte.


----------



## MartinRa (17. Februar 2021)

Ich bin die Kombi Dropper/Twistlock mit Push to Unlock einige zeit gefahren, fand ich sehr unergonomisch, wenn man in dir abfahrt geht ist es viel schwerer den Griff zu drehen als einfach nur einen Knop zu drücken,

dann hab ich kurz den Bontrager Droploc probiert, der ist leider extrem klobig und muss mit der breiten bontrager schelle montiert werde...

Jetzt fahre ich wieder den Originalen Fox Remote, ist optisch natürlich auch nicht besonder clean funktioniert für mein empfinden aber viel besser/ergonomischer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

Danke an Alle für die Antworten. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit der Fox-Hebel / AXS Controller Lösung anfangen und vielleicht etwas später mir ein XX1 AXS Upgrade Kit gönnen. Am Sram AXS Controller kann man die Sprinttaste auch für die Sattelstütze nutzen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. Februar 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Habe in der Zwischenzeit etwas recherchiert und musste feststellen, dass mit dem TwistLoc das Cockpit zwar aufgeräumter wird, aber die Zugverlegung in Kombination mit den XT Bremshebeln dann schlechter ist - die Zugaußenhüllen verlaufen quasi senkrecht zum Lenker - auch nicht besonders schön. Also einen Tod muss man sterben. 😀 Ich habe gehofft, dass es eine ergonomische und halbwegs gut aussehende Lösung geben könnte.
> Anhang anzeigen 1209413


Wenn die Bremse bei dir weiter innen (also näher am Vorbau) montiert ist, kann der Twistlock auch mit der Sram-Kabelführung funktionieren. Welchen Winkel beides hat, spielt auch eine Rolle.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. Februar 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Danke an Alle für die Antworten. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit der Fox-Hebel / AXS Controller Lösung anfangen und vielleicht etwas später mir ein XX1 AXS Upgrade Kit gönnen. Am Sram AXS Controller kann man die Sprinttaste auch für die Sattelstütze nutzen.


Meinst du mit "Sprinttaste" die Blips? Die hängen ja mit Kabel an der Verteilerbox, die auch wieder irgendwo hin muss - das ist dann aber nur ein optisches Problem. Man kann sie auch verstecken, aber man muss ja ab und an mal ran, um die Knopfzelle zu tauschen.


----------



## MartinRa (17. Februar 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Danke an Alle für die Antworten. Ich werde wahrscheinlich auch mit der Fox-Hebel / AXS Controller Lösung anfangen und vielleicht etwas später mir ein XX1 AXS Upgrade Kit gönnen. Am Sram AXS Controller kann man die Sprinttaste auch für die Sattelstütze nutzen.


nein das funktioniert so nicht, der axs eagle controller bedient nur die schaltung


----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

Nein ich meine die “Secret Sprint”-Taste auf der Vorderseite am normalen Controller.


----------



## Jabba81 (17. Februar 2021)

Ich glaube da verstehst Du was falsch... das ist einfach die Schaltwippe "von hinten" respektive weiter vorne am Rad, mit dem Zeigefinger bedienen... meine ich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass man die einzelnen Knöpfe individuell belegen kann.


----------



## Jabba81 (17. Februar 2021)

Ja das hatte ich auch mal gelesen, war aber komisch geschrieben und dann doch nicht so... 
Auf jedenfall konnte man das an meinen Bikes mit AXS Dropper und Schaltung nicht extra belegen...


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. Februar 2021)

Man kann die Taster einzeln belegen, aber an dem Shifter gibt es eben nur zwei Taster, die man aber über drei "Hebel" bedienen kann. Einen Taster kann man von vorne und hinten betätigen. Ich kann es gerade nicht besser ausdrücken, sorry... Mit dem Ding kann man jedenfalls nur zwei Kommandos geben, nicht drei.


----------



## Jabba81 (17. Februar 2021)

Genau das meine ich:

AXS Shifter, 3 Bedienmöglichkeiten, 2 Funktionen (rauf und runterschalten)
AXS Dropper-Remote, 1 Bedienmöglichkeit, 1 Funtktion


----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Erklärung. Das ist schade.


----------



## miro_ak (17. Februar 2021)

MartinRa schrieb:


> Ich bin die Kombi Dropper/Twistlock mit Push to Unlock einige zeit gefahren, fand ich sehr unergonomisch, wenn man in dir abfahrt geht ist es viel schwerer den Griff zu drehen als einfach nur einen Knop zu drücken,
> 
> dann hab ich kurz den Bontrager Droploc probiert, der ist leider extrem klobig und muss mit der breiten bontrager schelle montiert werde...
> 
> ...


Mit dem setup hätte ich eigentlich auch kein Problem, ich glaube den lockout werde ich nicht viel zu oft benötigen. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich dann für den XT Bremshebel einen besonderen Matchmaker benötige?


----------



## schönling (20. Februar 2021)

Mein Supercaliber hat ein kleines Upgrade erhalten: BikeYoke Divine 160 und Bontrager DropLock Remote (direkt an Shimano I SPEC-EV angebaut):









Einen detaillierten Umbaubericht gibt es hier.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (20. Februar 2021)

@schönling - wie hast du die Befestigung bearbeitet? Und ist das ein Sram Matchmaker?


----------



## schönling (20. Februar 2021)

kleinerblaumann schrieb:


> @schönling - wie hast du die Befestigung bearbeitet? Und ist das ein Sram Matchmaker?


 Klick einfach auf den Link unter dem letzten Bild, da ist alles beschrieben.


----------



## schönling (20. Februar 2021)

Doppelpost, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (20. Februar 2021)

schönling schrieb:


> Klick einfach auf den Link unter dem letzten Bild, da ist alles beschrieben.


Danke, hab ich übersehen.


----------



## basti_b (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
jetzt bin ich auch mal meine erste „richtige“ Runde mit meinem Supercaliber gefahren. Schon ein Upgrade von meinem Superfly.

Hätte da mal ne frage, vielleicht weiß das ja jemand von euch spontan.
Was genau würde ich brauchen wenn ich den Remote Lockout von Dämpfer und Gabel entfernen will?


sehr geil mit dem Bike Yoke. Absenkbare Sattelstütze möchte ich zum Sommer auch noch gerne haben.


----------



## schönling (28. Februar 2021)

basti_b schrieb:


> Hätte da mal ne frage, vielleicht weiß das ja jemand von euch spontan.
> Was genau würde ich brauchen wenn ich den Remote Lockout von Dämpfer und Gabel entfernen will?



Interessante Farbkombination, hat was. 

Deine Frage verstehe ich vielleicht nicht ganz: Wenn Du beide Lockouts nicht brauchst, musst Du einfach nur die Züge und die Zughüllen ausbauen und kannst dann auch den Remote-Hebel abschrauben.
Oder meintest Du was anderes?


----------



## basti_b (28. Februar 2021)

Danke schön 


Hätte gerne den umschalter direkt an der Gabel bzw. dem Dämpfer.

reicht sowas zB für die Gabel?








						Fox Racing Shox Topcap Interface Parts für FIT4 Federgabel ab Modell 2016
					

Für den Rückbau von Remote- auf Normalbedienung. Kompatibilität:FIT4 Factory Series Federgabel ab Modell 2016FIT4 Performance Series Federgabel ab Modell 2016Ausführungen:Open / Medium / Firm, mit Adjust: Einstellbarkeit: 3-Klick-Verstellung und 22-K




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. Februar 2021)

Für den Dämpfer gibts sowas aber glaube ich nicht. Entweder Lockout über den Lenker oder gar nicht. Oder habe ich da was verpasst?


----------



## basti_b (28. Februar 2021)

Das 9.7 hat, so wie es aussieht, kein Remote


----------



## schönling (28. Februar 2021)

Tja, das kannst Du dann halt auch nicht sperren 
Edit: Mmhh, evtl. doch. Wenn man das Foto größer zoomt, scheint die Verstellkappe eine andere zu sein als bei den Supercalibern mit Remote Lockout.

Was stört Dich denn eigentlich an dem Remote Lockout?
Ich find das klasse und nutze es dauernd.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. Februar 2021)

Wenns um den Hebel für die Stütze geht, wodurch kein Platz mehr für den Lockout ist, hier werden man Möglichkeiten genannt, die beides ermöglichen:






						Wohin mit dem Hebel für die Vario Sattelstütze?
					

Ich plane mein Hardtail mit einer versenkbaren Sattelstütze nachzurüsten. Wahrscheinlich eine Lev Integra oder Crankbrother Highline für 27.2. Nur ist mir nicht klar wohin ich den Remote Hebel montiere?  Rechts ist der 1x12 Schalthebel(Sram) und auf der linken Seite der Remote Lockout für die...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## basti_b (28. Februar 2021)

schönling schrieb:


> Tja, das kannst Du dann halt auch nicht sperren
> 
> Was stört Dich denn eigentlich an dem Remote Lockout?
> Ich find das klasse und nutze es dauernd.


Ich werd’s nie nutzen. Deswegen störst mich auch am Lenker 

ok, hätte ja sein können, dass jemand auf Anhieb weiß. Werd ich Dr. Google mal bemühen. Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (28. Februar 2021)

basti_b schrieb:


> Ich werd’s nie nutzen. Deswegen störst mich auch am Lenker


Dafür hab ich Dir ja oben die (wenig überraschende) Lösung genannt: Einfach die Komponenten des Remote Lockouts abbauen 

Frag doch einfach mal direkt bei Trek oder bei Deinem Händler nach. Vielleicht gibt es ja Verstellkappen zum Nachrüsten (oder besser: Abrüsten ).


----------



## kleinerblaumann (28. Februar 2021)

basti_b schrieb:


> *Ich werd’s nie nutzen*. Deswegen störst mich auch am Lenker
> 
> ok, hätte ja sein können, dass jemand auf Anhieb weiß. Werd ich Dr. Google mal bemühen. Danke


Dann kannst du dir jeden Euro für ein Rückbauen sparen. Züge raus, Hebel ab, fertig.


----------



## miro_ak (28. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin endlich auch ein paar schöne Touren mit meinem neuen Supercaliber gefahren und muss sagen das Rad ist großartig! Ich hatte noch einige Upgrades vor aber ich lasse mir Zeit dafür - das Rad ist top wie es ist! Die Dropper-Sattelstütze lasse ich ganz sein, bin jetzt einige grenzwertige Sachen ohne gefahren, auch an meinem Hardtail hatte ich bisher keine vermisst. Ich habe schon unterschiedliche Sachen über den Lockout gelesen, manche brauchen den nicht andere finden es toll. Wenn ich im wiegetritt antrete spürte ich schon ein Wippen, man kann auch super fahren ohne die Dämpfer zu sperren aber wenn man sie sperrt, dann fliegt das Rad bergauf! Den Fox Hebel kann man super während des Kletterns betätigen, funktioniert top.
Habe das Rad mit Invisiframe beklebt, zwei Bontrager Side-Loader Flaschenhalter und eine K-Edge Vorbauhalterung montiert, mehr brauche ich erstmal nicht.  Hatte am Anfang normale Flaschehalter montiert aber der Platz war recht knapp vor allem am Sitzrohr.

Demnächst ist eine XX1-Kurbel mit Quarq geplant, in der fernen Zukunft evtl. noch ein XX1 AXS Eagle Upgrade Kit. Aber zuerst ist fahren angesagt.


----------



## basti_b (2. März 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Habe das Rad mit Invisiframe beklebt, …


kannte ich noch nicht. Welche Aufkleber sind denn in dem Set enthalten?


----------



## miro_ak (2. März 2021)

basti_b schrieb:


> kannte ich noch nicht. Welche Aufkleber sind denn in dem Set enthalten?


Das ist ein Anbieter aus Großbritannien, sie sind ziemlich bekannt, sie bieten Schutzfolienzuschnitte für diverse Rahmen und Größen vieler Radhersteller. Es kommt einer Vollfolierung ziemlich nah, es werden alle wesentlichen Bereiche abgeklebt (ziemlich aufwendig, ob ich das nochmal machen würde bin mir nicht ganz sicher, bin aber mit dem rgebnis recht zufrieden).
Es gibt noch andere Anbieter wie z.B. easy-frame aus Deutschland oder ChameleonSkin aus Italien. Die letzteren hatten auch einen Foliensatz für den Supercaliber.


----------



## basti_b (2. März 2021)

Find auf der Seite nicht genau wieviel Teile dabei sind und welche Bereiche genau.
kannst das evtl mal auflisten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miro_ak (2. März 2021)

basti_b schrieb:


> Find auf der Seite nicht genau wieviel Teile dabei sind und welche Bereiche genau.
> kannst das evtl mal auflisten?


Ich schaue heute Abend nach, ob ich die Anleitung mit der Übersicht finden kann. Es sind nicht viele Flächen die nicht beklebt werden (z.B. Vorderseite Sitzrohr und Oberseite Unterrohr).


----------



## quimbyman (6. März 2021)

Lohnt es sich das Bike zu bekleben? Ich habe das Bike jetzt ein paar Tage.Und mir kommt die Oberfläche schon sehr empfindlich vor. 9.7 in schwarz/weiß.


----------



## miro_ak (6. März 2021)

Für mich lohnt es sich da ich keine Kratzer mag, andere sagen das ist ein Arbeitsgerät und da gehören Kratzer rein.  Ich finde es noch cool wenn die weiße Grundierung bei Steinschläge durchscheint. Ich habe auch ein Crockett in Miami Green und da hatte ich einen Transportkratzer was mich sehr gestört hat. Mein Crockett habe ich allerdings nicht foliert und außer dem Transportkratzer was ich repariert habe, habe ich bisher keine Probleme mit dem Lack. Ich will aber dass mein Supercaliber eine Weile schöner aussieht daher habe mich für die Folie entschieden. Wenn man sie gut macht ist sie nahezu unsichtbar. Wenn du das Rad schon mal gefahren bist musst du es schön sauber machen bevor du damit beginnst. Beim Miami Geen/Volt Fade sieht einen Lackabplatzer übrigens so aus:


----------



## basti_b (6. März 2021)

25£ Versand… dafür schnell geliefert.
Lohnen ist halt so ne Sache. Kommt immer drauf an wie sehr einem später mal Steinschläge und Kratzer stören. Fahrrad wird dadurch weder schlechter noch besser.
Mein Superfly hat auch hier und da Schutzfolie bekommen und es sieht heute, 6 Jahre später, immer noch fast aus wie neu was den Lack angeht. Kann aber auch die Leute verstehen die sagen, es muss benutzt aussehen und es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand.


----------



## frankcasalla (21. März 2021)

Hat schon mal jemand mit den Volumenspacern experimentiert?
Der Hinterbau meines Supercaliber könnte zum Ende des Federwegs progressiver sein.


----------



## miro_ak (22. März 2021)

Ich wollte demnächst mir den nächsten Spacer montieren um es einfach nur zu testen. Ich wiege um die 85 kg und merke, dass ich den gesamten Federweg ausnutze wenn es ruppig wird. Dass man eine Progression bei dem kurzen Federweg wahrnehmen kann, gegeben, dass nicht alle 60mm vom Dämpfer kommen, bezweifle ich persönlich, gebe ich aber zu, dass ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe.


----------



## Josef-01 (28. Mai 2021)

Für alle, die dran denken, beim 9.7 von der Sram NX Kassette auf GX oder höher aufzurüsten.
Dafür benötigt man einen speziellen Bontrager XD-Freilauf. 

Kostet 99,- ohne Sperrklinken und Federn. Die kann man aber vom alten Freilauf umrüsten.

https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...id-drive-11/12-speed-xd-driver-body/p/552411/

https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...apid-drive-108-freilaufsperrklinken/p/552414/

https://www.trekbikes.com/de/de_DE/...ive-108-freilauf-sperrklinkenfedern/p/552415/


----------



## Neffets70 (28. Mai 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Ich wollte demnächst mir den nächsten Spacer montieren um es einfach nur zu testen. Ich wiege um die 85 kg und merke, dass ich den gesamten Federweg ausnutze wenn es ruppig wird. Dass man eine Progression bei dem kurzen Federweg wahrnehmen kann, gegeben, dass nicht alle 60mm vom Dämpfer kommen, bezweifle ich persönlich, gebe ich aber zu, dass ich nicht so viel Ahnung habe.


Ich habe den grossen Spacer (lila) im Strut drin (fahrfertig 90 kg) stärkere Progression merken…eher nicht…man merkt aber, dass der Dämpfer nicht mehr durchschlägt…das bottom out mit dem recht hässlichen Geräusch „fehlt“ dann…habe aber alle dazu nötigen Werkzeuge parat und halte dich an das Manual von Trek bzw. die Anleitung bei YT


----------



## Biker 82 (27. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde,

ich habe bei meinem Supercaliber auf eine Fox 32 SC Gabel umgebaut. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass der Dämpfer nur die zwei Stufen (lock/ unlock) hat, die Gabel jedoch 3 Stufen. Da ich beide Federelemente mit einem Hebel fahren möchte kommen wir nun zu meiner Frage: Gibt es einen Hebel der beides kann, oder noch besser, kann ich die Gabel umbauen?
Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine und jemand kennt eine Lösung!

VG & schönen Sonntag


----------



## kleinerblaumann (27. Juni 2021)

Über sowas macht man sich doch vorher Gedanken? Oder bin ich da die Ausnahme? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Zur Sache: Der Scott twinloc hat verschiedene Einsätze für verschiedene Gabeln. Ich weiß nicht, ob es klappt, daher nur als Vermutung: Vielleicht könnte man die Gabel über die fest installierte dreistufige Rasterung ansteuern und für den Dämpfer einen der Gabeleinsätze nehmen, der insgesamt nur 10mm Zugweg hat - das müsste man vorher messen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, ist mindestens ein Einsatz dabei, der beim Drücken des Hebels bis zur mittleren Stufe noch keinen Zug einholt, sondern erst wenn man den Hebel weiter bis zur dritten Stufe durchdrückt. Wenn das klappt, wie gesagt: ohne Gewähr, müsstest du für den Lockout des Dämpfers den Hebel immer bis zur dritten Stufe durchdrücken. Und was mit dem Dämpfer in der mittleren Position des Hebels passiert, weiß ich auch nicht.

Mir wäre die Lösung zu viel Kompromiss und wenn ich sowas übersehen hätte und jetzt mir dem Problem da stünde, würde ich mich selbst bestrafen und nochmals in die Tasche greifen. Die beste Lösung ist nämlich vermutlich die teuerste: eine passende Kartusche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (27. Juni 2021)

Warum machst du den Zug vom dämpfer nicht so lose,
Das er erst in Stufe 3 sperrt


----------



## scth (15. Juli 2021)

Meine Bontrager XR2 Reifen waren langsam durch und es war Zeit für neue Reifen. Der XR2 rollte sehr gut, jedoch hatte er mir zu wenig Grip. Ich suchte nach etwas leichtrollendem aber mit besseren Grip. Der Händler hat mit für das Vorderrad den Maxxis Forekaster (2.35) und für das Hinterrad den Maxxis Ikon empfohlen.
Morgen werden sie montiert und ich bin gespannt wie sie sich auf dem Supercaliber machen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (15. Juli 2021)

Als leicht rollend würde ich den Forekaster nicht bezeichnen. Bei matschigen Bedingungen mag ich ihn aber gerne. Bin aber gespannt auf deinen Bericht.


----------



## scth (15. Juli 2021)

Ich sag mal leichtrollend im Verhältnis zum Grip. Ich rechne schon mit Einbußen, hoffe jedoch dass es sich im Rahmen hält. Ansonsten werde ich ihn gegen den Rekon Race tauschen.
Ich bin auch gespannt wie sich die Reifenbreite von 2.2 auf 2.35 auswirkt.


----------



## scth (16. Juli 2021)

Reifen sind montiert. Morgen wird getestet…


----------



## Jabba81 (16. Juli 2021)

Downcountry Bereifung 😆
Bei den Verhältnissen hier aber sicher nicht schlecht 😎 👍

Was wiegt das Rad eigentlich?


----------



## scth (16. Juli 2021)

Ja, ich weiss, vielleicht zu viel des Guten  Aber der Bontrager XR2 war zu oft überfordert. Wenn der Rollwiderstand zu hoch wird, kommt ein zweiter Ikon dazu. Oder der Rekon Race.

Mit den alten Reifen wog es fahrfertig (inkl. Pedale) 10.97 kg.


----------



## scth (17. Juli 2021)

Heute getestet  Asphalt, Schotterstraße, steile kurze Rampen aus Waldboden, Fels und Wurzeln. Runter auf einfacheren Singletrails mit Spitzkehren. Da es die letzten Tage viel geregnet hat, waren auch kurze schlammige Abschnitte dabei.

Es ist wie vermutet. Der Grip ist deutlich besser geworden. Dafür der Rollwiderstand leider auch. Mehr als erwartet. Meiner Meinung nach zu viel für die Kategorie des Supercalibers. Der Schuldige war schnell ausgemacht: Forekaster! Schon bei der Anfahrt auf Asphalt merkte ich dass er nicht gut rollt und harte Untergründe nicht mag. Auf dem nassen Waldboden fand ich ihn richtig gut und mit überraschend viel Grip für das Profil.
Begeistert war ich vom Ikon am Hinterrad. Der funktionierte überall gut und hat einen guten Rollwiderstand. Bei steilen Rampen baute er im Wiegetritt ordentlich Grip auf.

@Jabba81 hatte mit der Downcountry-Bereifung recht. Den Forekaster habe ich durch einen zweiten Ikon ersetzt. So passt es sehr gut für mich.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. Juli 2021)

Ist auch meine Erfahrung zum Forekaster. Auf harten Böden rollt der nicht gut, im Matsch kann er recht viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti_b (18. Juli 2021)

Kannst mal Fotos (hinten und vorne) von der Freigängigkeit machen?


----------



## scth (18. Juli 2021)

Du willst sehen wie viel Platz zwischen Reifen und Gabel/Rahmen noch ist?


----------



## VolkaRacho87 (10. September 2021)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Supercaliber jetzt 500 Kilometer unterwegs.Für mich das perfekte Bike!
> Leider in meiner XT Variante mit 11,2 kg zu schwer.....
> Und der Dämpfer macht ebenfalls  diese Geräusche aus dem Video.
> Legt sich das irgendwann?


Wo finde ich das Video? Würde gern mal das Geräusch abgleichen. Gruß


----------



## frankcasalla (12. September 2021)

Irgendwo auf YouTube gefunden.


----------



## miro_ak (12. September 2021)

Habe heute ein kurzes Video von meinem Bike aufgenommen:
http://Trek Supercaliber 2020 Rear Shock Sound





Für mich ist es das zweitcoolste Geräusch, das meine Fahrräder machen - an erster Stelle das Bremsgeräusch der Carbon-Laufrädern meines Rennrads.


----------



## frankcasalla (13. September 2021)

Ja genau so klingt das bei meinem Supercaliber auch!
Das Rad fährt sich aber extrem geil!
Leider zu schwer—11,1 kg in der Größe XL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miro_ak (13. September 2021)

Ich habe meins nie gewogen, interessiert mich auch irgendwie nicht - ich habe die Größe L. Mit dem Lockout fliegt das Rad aber bergauf.  Habe einige PRs damit gemacht, ist auf eine Augenhöhe mit meinem Crosser, was Klettern angeht.  Komfort, Handling und Spaß bergab und im Gelände sind für mich beim Supercaliber auf einem anderen Level.


----------



## frankcasalla (13. September 2021)

Ja stimmt ,aber Bergauf bei den Marathon-Veranstaltungen in meiner Gegend machen 2 kg weniger sehr viel aus.


----------



## Teppichmesser (14. September 2021)

Gegen Gewicht, das am Rad oder am Körper "stört" kann man ja zum Glück etwas tun
Wie auf Bild, fahrfertig (ohne Flasche, Garmin, Satteltasche und dem Staub ) 8,62kg in Gr. L




Bin happy mit Meinem Supercaliber👍


----------



## frankcasalla (14. September 2021)

Teppichmesser schrieb:


> Gegen Gewicht, das am Rad oder am Körper "stört" kann man ja zum Glück etwas tun
> Wie auf Bild, fahrfertig (ohne Flasche, Garmin, Satteltasche und dem Staub ) 8,62kg in Gr. L
> Anhang anzeigen 1339511
> 
> Bin happy mit Meinem Supercaliber👍


Das glaube ich dir gerne !
Unglaublich leicht dein Supercaliber-klasse!
Hast du mal ein paar Tipp‘s zum tunen?Ich fahre mit einer XT Gruppe und XTR Kurbeln durch die Gegend.
Sattel und Stütze habe ich schon gegen leichtere getauscht.
Die 11,1 kg an meinem bike sind schon verdammt schwer.An meinem Körper kann ich definitiv nicht mehr viel Gewicht einsparen.(70 kg bei 188)😎
Wenn ich das Gewicht meines Bikes auf um die 10 kg herab senken könnte wäre ich schon glücklich.


----------



## Teppichmesser (14. September 2021)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Hast du mal ein paar Tipp‘s zum tunen?
> Wenn ich das Gewicht meines Bikes auf um die 10 kg herab senken könnte wäre ich schon glücklich.


Was _mich_ wundert, das Gewicht des Serienbikes war dir doch sicher vor dem Kauf bekannt!?
Demzufolge wusstest du, entweder durch Umbau erleichtern, oder eben mit dem gekauften zufrieden sein.
Aber kaufen und dann nichts(oder kaum) etwas verändern und dann "jammern"

Deinen Angaben nach, ist dein Gewicht und das vom Bike zusammen nun bei 81,1 kg
Wenn das Bike dann 10 Kilo hat seit ihr zusammen bei Kilo 80, was einer Minimierung von ca 1,3% entspricht.
Viele KOM´s solltest du dir alleine von dieser "Verbesserung" nicht erwarten.

*Tipps* - kann nur nochmals auf meinen Beitrag #19, hier im Thread, und dem darin enthaltenen Link verweisen.

_Wenn noch nicht geschehen, bringt der Umbau auf Tubeless und leichtere Reifen schonmal einiges an Gewicht, und das an rotierender Masse, was das Ganze nicht nur leichter sondern auch wesentlich agiler macht.
Sicher zunächst das günstigste um "Gewicht" zu machen _


----------



## bikerkocher (15. September 2021)

Jungs mal eine frage an die Fahrer des Supercalibers. Wie viel Federweg könnt ihr aus der Hinterbau bei 60mm Gesamthub generieren. Wenn ihr 20% sag am Dämpfer einstellt.❓


----------



## miro_ak (15. September 2021)

Also auf jeden Fall nicht so viel wie mit einem S-Works Epic. 😀 Ich empfinde den Federweg als homöopathisch. Ist bequemer als ein Hardteil ohne sich wirklich wie ein Fully anzufühlen. 

„The shock provides about 55mm of rear travel, with the flexing stays adding 3 to 5mm of deflection for a total rear travel figure of 60mm.“ 

Scheint dass die Summe der Hub+Biegung der Streben dem Federweg entsprechen, aber vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch.


----------



## bikerkocher (15. September 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Also auf jeden Fall nicht so viel wie mit einem S-Works Epic. 😀 Ich empfinde den Federweg als homöopathisch. Ist bequemer als ein Hardteil ohne sich wirklich wie ein Fully anzufühlen.
> 
> „The shock provides about 55mm of rear travel, with the flexing stays adding 3 to 5mm of deflection for a total rear travel figure of 60mm.“
> 
> Scheint dass die Summe der Hub+Biegung der Streben dem Federweg entsprechen, aber vielleicht verstehe ich das falsch.


ok danke für deine Antwort


----------



## frankcasalla (4. Oktober 2021)

Falls jemand einen Bontrager Kovee Elite Karbonlaufradsatz sucht ,ich will meinen verkaufen.
Laufleistung 1000 Kilometer ohne Macken!


----------



## T.R. (4. Oktober 2021)

Das Quietschen aus dem Video ist aber nicht standard, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jar_head (5. Oktober 2021)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne !
> Unglaublich leicht dein Supercaliber-klasse!
> Hast du mal ein paar Tipp‘s zum tunen?Ich fahre mit einer XT Gruppe und XTR Kurbeln durch die Gegend.
> Sattel und Stütze habe ich schon gegen leichtere getauscht.
> ...



Aller Anfang sollte sein das Bike zu zerlegen, um die Einzelgewichte der Teile zu ermitteln. Da siehst du dann auch wo das größte Einsparpotential zu finden ist. Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Antrieb, bis hin zu Reifen, Bremsscheiben, etc. Teileliste erstellen, Alternativen suchen und dir den Kurs ausrechnen zu wieviel €/Gramm du was einsparen kannst.


----------



## miro_ak (5. Oktober 2021)

T.R. schrieb:


> Das Quietschen aus dem Video ist aber nicht standard, oder?


Nein, das ist das Geräusch nach dem akustischen Tuning des Dämpfers. Das unternimmt man, nachdem das Rad zwecks Leichtbautuning komplett zerlegt  und das beste €/Gramm-Performance rausgeholt wurde. Zum Schluss fährt man wippend durch die Tiefgarage mit dem Fahrrad rum um sich das Geräusch anzuhören, draußen fährt man nicht mehr, weil das Rad schon zu schade dafür ist (und man würde auf dem Trail eigentlich das Geräusch gar nicht wahrnehmen können).


----------



## Scotty18 (5. Oktober 2021)

ah ^


----------



## Jar_head (5. Oktober 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das Geräusch nach dem akustischen Tuning des Dämpfers. Das unternimmt man, nachdem das Rad zwecks Leichtbautuning komplett zerlegt  und das beste €/Gramm-Performance rausgeholt wurde. Zum Schluss fährt man wippend durch die Tiefgarage mit dem Fahrrad rum um sich das Geräusch anzuhören, draußen fährt man nicht mehr, weil das Rad schon zu schade dafür ist (und man würde auf dem Trail eigentlich das Geräusch gar nicht wahrnehmen können).



Was ist denn dein Problem? Ich hab nur beschrieben wie man sinnvoll Leichtbau betreibt.


----------



## miro_ak (5. Oktober 2021)

Entspann dich, alles richtig was du schreibst. Das war nur ein Versuch sarkastisch auf den nachfolgenden Post zu reagieren, nichts gegen Deinen Post. Aber jetzt, wo ich es erklären muss, geht die sarkastische Wirkung verloren und wir befinden uns wieder auf der Sachebene. 

Ich entschuldige mich, es war nicht meine Absicht zu Trollen. Daher jetzt meine Antwort: ja, das im Video ist ein normales Geräusch, was man, wenn man sein Cross-Country Race Bike wie vorgesehen fährt (und nicht in der ruhigen Tiefgarage) kaum wahrnimmt und nicht störend ist.
Alles Weitere zum Thema “Sinnvolles Betreiben von Leichtbau” s. Post von @Jar_head.


----------



## Jar_head (5. Oktober 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Entspann dich, alles richtig was du schreibst. Das war nur ein Versuch sarkastisch auf den nachfolgenden Post zu reagieren, nichts gegen Deinen Post. Aber jetzt, wo ich es erklären muss, geht die sarkastische Wirkung verloren und wir befinden uns wieder auf der Sachebene.
> 
> Ich entschuldige mich, es war nicht meine Absicht zu Trollen. Daher jetzt meine Antwort: ja, das im Video ist ein normales Geräusch, was man, wenn man sein Cross-Country Race Bike wie vorgesehen fährt (und nicht in der ruhigen Tiefgarage) kaum wahrnimmt und nicht störend ist.
> Alles Weitere zum Thema “Sinnvolles Betreiben von Leichtbau” s. Post von @Jar_head.


Ah, okay. Sorry, ich bin gerne auf der Sachebene unterwegs  
Kommt davon, wenn man sonst nur Texte mit Emojis liest


----------



## miro_ak (5. Oktober 2021)

Mal ein anderes Thema, verwendet jemand von euch einen Kettenführung am Supercaliber? Bei mir ist im Sommer die Kette vom Blatt runtergesprungen und die erste Schramme ist schon da. Ich habe mir die MRP Kettenführung für Trek (MRP Trek BB Clamp 30-36T)  bestellt, leider wurden die Lieferzeiten immer nach hinten verschoben und bekomme sie voraussichtlich in November. Hat jemand vielleicht schon eine andere Lösung, falls meine nie ankommt. 

Hier beispielhaft am Rad von Jolanda Neff.


----------



## JHDVi (7. November 2021)

Hallo  zusammen ich habe seit letztem Jahr ein XX1, allerdings mit E Thierteen TS 9-50 Kassette.
Zufällig bin ich heute auf diese Diskussion gestoßen.
Seit einiger Zeit quietscht mein Dämpfer auch bei Antritt der Fahrt und nachher hört man nichts mehr.
War noch nicht bei der Jahresinspektion.

Ich bin vorher das Specialized Epic Marathon gefahren und war eigentlich gewohnt mich nicht um ein Lockout zu kümmern. Die Brainfederung nam mir alles ab.
Beim Supercaliber hatte ich somit anfangs starke Probleme. Sobald es in den Berg geht oder ich leicht bergauf in den Wiegetritt gehe  sinkt die Gabel ohne Lockout brutal ein. Selbst mitnachträglich eingebautem Spacer.
So was hatte ich eigentlich bei meinem Cube AMS 100  2008 auch, nur hatte das Rad 1500 € und nicht 9000€ gekostet.  Im Test hatte ich gelesen "antriebsneutral" ,ohne Wippen.  Ist bei mir was nicht richtig eingestellt oder muss ich immer mit Lockout fahren? Gut mittlerweile geht das schon automatisch, wenn ich bergrauf fahre  wird der Hebel gedrückt.
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich begeistert von dem Rad und sieht toll aus.
Gruß


----------



## miro_ak (7. November 2021)

Ich habe auch mehrere Berichte gelesen, dass Leute problemlos ohne den Lockout fahren, einige wollten sogar den Lockout-Hebel ganz entfernen, da sie ihn nicht verwenden. Ich persönlich benutze den sehr oft wenn es steil wird, nur wenn der Untergrund sehr ruppig ist benutze ich die Sperre nicht. Ich denke aber das ist kein Muss, ich könnte auch ohne den Lockout klettern, ist eine persönliche Präferenz, es fühlt sich effizienter an und bei mir geht das auch schon automatisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerkocher (7. November 2021)

miro_ak schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mehrere Berichte gelesen, dass Leute problemlos ohne den Lockout fahren, einige wollten sogar den Lockout-Hebel ganz entfernen, da sie ihn nicht verwenden. Ich persönlich benutze den sehr oft wenn es steil wird, nur wenn der Untergrund sehr ruppig ist benutze ich die Sperre nicht. Ich denke aber das ist kein Muss, ich könnte auch ohne den Lockout klettern, ist eine persönliche Präferenz, es fühlt sich effizienter an und bei mir geht das auch schon automatisch.


Kurze Frage. Wippt der Hinterbau beim fahren. Im Test von der Bike Zeitung steht Antriebsneutral.✌


----------



## miro_ak (8. November 2021)

Ich merke beim Fahren eigentlich kein Wippen. Ich hatte früher ein Hardtail und ich finde es fährt sich ähnlich. Das Rad hat an sich gute Anti-Squat Eigenschaften.

Hier ein guter Beitrag, der sich mit meiner Erfahrungen bisher auch gut deckt:

Flow Mountainbike Supercaliber Review:



> Efficiency is absolutely superb via the IsoStrut suspension design. With the main pivot sitting quite high and forward of the bottom bracket, the shock naturally stiffens up under chain torque, providing snappy organic pedalling performance that is unrivalled by any full suspension XC bike I’ve tested. While it’s not quite like a hardtail, it really isn’t far off.
> 
> Bitumen sections and sprinting efforts aside though, you can otherwise confidently leave the suspension wide open and forget about toggling levers while darting along singletrack, giving you more mental bandwidth for focussing on the trail ahead.
> 
> Certainly for riding off road, there’s no need for the lockout at all. The only reason you’d flick that lever would be to stabilise the fork during an out-of-the-saddle sprint. And that’s exactly why it’s there – for the initial start gate takeoff, to bridge a gap on a fireroad, and for the finish-line sprint.



Für mich kann ich ergänzen, wie ich bereits geschrien habe, dass ich den Lockout auch gerne bei steilen Anstiegen mit gutem Untergrund verwende.


----------



## BenMT (8. November 2021)

Bin mal eines Probegefahren. Der Hinterbau wippt nicht finde ich aber die Gabel wippt ordentlich.


----------



## nopain-nogain (8. November 2021)

Naja... Spacer in die Gabel fuehren zu mehr Endprogression. Dadurch kann man die Gabel mit weniger Druck fahren, ohne das sie durch schlaegt.
Das fuehrt aber auch dazu, das die ersten cm sensibler sind. Das ist ja auch eigentlich der Grund, warum man die Spacer rein macht: sensibler, ohne die ganze Zeit auf Block zu schlagen.
Nach deiner Beschreibung wuerde ich eher Spacer raus machen


----------



## Teppichmesser (8. November 2021)

Fahre den auf mich abgestimmten Dämpfer eigentlich immer offen...Ausnahme wenn mal längere Steigungen auf Asphalt zu bewältigen sind(dies mach ich, aber wohl nur für den Kopf ).
Ein wippen ist mir nie aufgefallen(da ich zu 85% Hardtail fahre würde es mir auffallen)......runder Tritt ist hier natürlich auch "gern gesehen"

Gabel(ohne Brain etc.)- dass die im Wiegetritt eintaucht ist normal(je nach Abstimmung) - wie heftig, ist aber auch sehr vom Fahrer abhängig wie er den Lenker dabei "drückt"
Es gibt da Burschen da hat man das Gefühl - die bringen da mehr Kraft auf den Lenker, als aufs Pedal 🧐
Ich verwende bei Wiegetritt oder Sprint - den Lockout.

Spacer in Gabel oder Dämpfer  - heißen eigentlich Token, erfüllen genau das was von @nopain-nogain beschrieben wurde.
Mit antriebsneutral wird "eigentlich" der Hinterbau gemeint - nicht die Gabel.
Das gilt es zu unterscheiden.


----------



## JHDVi (9. November 2021)

Danke für Eure schnelle Antworten
Genau, der Hinterbau wippt nicht oder nur unmerklich und nimmt bei hoher Kurbelfrequenz das Hoppeln raus.
Aber ich nutze selbst jetzt in den Rennen den Lockdown um noch ein Quentchen mehr Antriebskraft bergauf auf die Kurbel zu bringen auch wenns etwas unkomfortabler wird.
Wie Du beschrieben ist anscheinend das Wippen der Gabel also  normal, was ich wirklich schade finde bei dem Preis.
Aber wie gesagt habe mich dran gewöhnt beim Einstieg in die Steigung den Hebel zu drücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JHDVi (9. November 2021)

ok , denke mal jetzt weiß ich Bescheid,- danke.
Zu dem Dämpferquietschen. Ist das bauartbedingt? 
Tauschen lassen oder wie Händler schreibt "Wir haben aber auch dämpferspray von holmenkohl – damit geht das dann gleich weg."  Ist das überhaupt sinnvoll?
Was quietscht da überhaupt wenn Öl bei mir nicht hilft??


----------



## T.R. (14. November 2021)

Das Quietschen ist für mich ein Ausschlußkriterium das Rad zu kaufen, sofern es nicht dauerhaft beseitigt werden kann.. Ich bewundere eure Toleranz und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint, aus meiner Sicht ist dies ein Mangel, es sei denn es ist schon im Neuzustand da und bei der ersten Probefahrt hörbar.


----------



## Castroper (14. November 2021)

Das is die Reibung der Dichtung….nach dem putzen und Ölen is er wieder leise.

Typisches Fox Ding.

Die Beschichtung ist nicht glatt sondern ehr „rau“ (fahr mal mit dem Fingernagel drüber)

Bei ner Fox 32 oder Transfer nicht ganz so Laut, aber je größer das Rohr desto lauter.

Die Fox 40 orgelt genau so.


----------



## JHDVi (15. November 2021)

Ich öle immer das nützt aber beim Losfahren noch nichts,- später ist es dann weg.


----------



## Psychopath86 (8. Januar 2022)

Welchen Dropper Post verwendet ihr an eurem Supercaliber? Ich bin neu im MTB-Bereich und kann daher noch nicht einschätzen welchen Hub ich benötige:
-Reichen die 60 mm der DT Swiss 232? Die ist mechanisch und einfach zu warten, hat unter dem Sattel noch einen Fortsatz um ggf. auch mal eine größere Satteltasche für 6h+ Touren zu befestigen. Allerdings geht das nur mit Reduzierhülse.
-Oder doch eine z.B. Reverb? 100 mm oder doch 125?
-Was gibt es denn noch so für zuverlässige, wartungsarme Dropper im mittleren Gewichtsbereich?

Ach ja: Ich habe die 9.8 GX Variante, falls das eine Rolle für die Anbringung des Remote Hebels spielt.


Über Tipps und Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## mcmoskito (8. Januar 2022)

Das ist ja wie so vieles eine weitgehend persönliche Frage. Niemand hier kann 100%ig sagen, ob für dich und deine Anforderungen 60mm schon ausreichend sind. Mir persönlich wäre es zu viel wenig. Aber ich messe knapp 2m und fahre vielleicht anders, keine Ahnung.
Man muss manchmal auch einfach Dinge probieren und sich v.a. an den Gedanken gewöhnen, dass man selbst eine Entwicklung durchmacht und nicht vom ersten Tag weg das für alle Zeiten passende Material unterm Arsch hat 
Wenn ich aber nen Tipp abgeben müsste: Nimm mehr Hub und schau weniger auf 50g mehr oder weniger Gewicht.

Fahre btw seit knapp 1,5 Jahren ne OneUp V2 (bzw seit letztem Frühjahr zwei) und bin bisher rundum zufrieden. Erst recht, wenn ich das in Relation zum eingesetzten Kapital betrachte.


----------



## JHDVi (8. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Ich habe eine sehr leichte mit 60mm und mir reicht die bei 178 auch bei den Rennen da die Geometrie des Trek mir irgendwie besser liegt wie beim Spec. Epic


----------



## miro_ak (8. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte vor mir eine nachzurüsten, bin aber mittlerweile ein Jahr mit dem Rad gefahren und vermisse sie irgendwie nicht. Ich bin aber auch nie mit einer Dropper-Stütze gefahren, deswegen kenne ich nicht was ich verpasse.
Ich wollte mir die 100 mm Reverb AXS von Rockshox montieren, sodass ich bei Bedarf sie auch schnell gegen eine Normale austauschen kann und mein Supercaliber hat bereits sehr viele Kabel vorne (auch 9.8 GX) wollte keine zusätzliche montieren.

Was die Hebel anging, wurde das hier im Forum diskutiert (ab Beitrag #195), vielleicht ist das hilfreich.


----------



## Psychopath86 (10. Januar 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!
Ich habe mir jetzt die DT Swiss 232 mit 60mm bestellt und werde sie testen, leider passt sie nur mit Reduzierhülse.


Ein andere Frage: Welches Powermeter habt ihr am Supercaliber im Einsatz, welches ist mit der GX kompatibel (um noch die Carbon-Kutbeln nutzen zu können) oder ist gar der Einsatz von z.B. den neuen Garmin Pedalen sinnvoll?
Halten Pedale den ein oder anderen Aufsetzer aus oder ist da schnell die Welle verbogen oder der DMS beschädigt?


----------



## miro_ak (10. Januar 2022)

Hi, 
ich fahre am Supercaliber die SRAM XX1 Eagle DUB SL Kurbel inkl. Quarq DUB AXS Power Meter Spider 175 mm BOOST (52 mm). Die alte Kurbel habe ich verkauft, ich glaube man konnte da keinen Spider-Powermeter, wie bei den Road-Kurbeln montieren.
Am Crosser fahre ich die Garmin-Rally (einseitig) bisher ohne Probleme. Was Preis-Leistung angeht finde ich die XX1 Eagle Kurbel besser, da beidseitige Messung und sieht wesentlich schöner aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Teppichmesser (10. Januar 2022)

Ich fahr am Supercaliber einen Stages Carbon PM in Verbindung mit Race Face Kurbel(müsstest mal schauen ob es den auch für DUB gibt) - misst zwar nur links - aber im Vergleich mit meinem SRM zeigt er meiner Meinung nach identische Werte an.
Absolut vergleichen kann man das kaum(muss ich auch nicht haben) da freie Wildbahn, anderes Rad usw.

Hier mehr zu PM`s





						Umfrage: Welchen Powermeter fährst Du am MTB?
					

Ich bin ja in den beiden PM relevanten Threads recht aktiv. Zudem bekomme ich wohl auf Grund dieser Aktivität recht viele private Nachrichten von Nutzern hier, die Fragen zu dem Thema haben (und nicht wagen diese öffentlich zu stellen). Es besteht also Interesse an dem Thema. Bei den Rennen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## JHDVi (1. Februar 2022)

Hallo Habe auch seit ein paar Monaten den Quarq DUB AXS Power Meter mit neuem Spider und den SRAM Carbon Kurbeln. Allerdings habe ich die XX! gegen E Thirteen 9-50 getauscht.


----------



## beater1 (3. Februar 2022)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Supercaliber gekauft und leider hat es einen Schaden. Der Vorbesitzer hat wohl einmal zu oft die Kette verloren. Seht selbst. Alles ist kooperativ etc. vielleicht geht etwas über Crash Replacement… Falls nicht: Ist das Ausfallende Vollmaterial? Könnte man damit leben? Man kann halt deutlich mit dem Fingernagel die Carbonfasern hoch drücken. Danke für Eure Meinung.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (3. Februar 2022)

ich würde da Reparaturlack drüber Pinseln und weiter fahren.


----------



## miro_ak (3. Februar 2022)

Sieht bei mir ähnlch aus, ist mir bei Putzen der Kette passiert - die oberste Lackschicht war ab. Habe nur mit Klarlack versiegelt.


----------



## frankcasalla (3. Februar 2022)

Ich würde das Bike dem Vorbesitzer definitiv zurückgeben.
Du wirst dich immer über den Makel ärgern!


----------



## Scotty18 (3. Februar 2022)

Das ist innen? Wen juckt das ? 
Das sind „normale“ Gebrauchsspuren - fertig ; kann passieren


----------



## miro_ak (3. Februar 2022)

Ich habe mich ein paar Tage darüber geärgert aber schon lange vergessen. Viel ärgerlich war als mir die Kette vorne gefallen ist und die Kettenstrebe zerkratzt hat. Doof, dass die Stelle direkt vor dem Kettenstrebenschutz überhaupt nicht geschützt ist. Die Rahmenschutzfolie konnte da auch nicht helfen. Aber das gehört dazu, wie @Scotty18 schreibt. Ich habe mir vor einer Ewigkeit die Kettenführung von MRP bestellt aber leider bis heute nichts angekommen.


----------



## beater1 (3. Februar 2022)

Rein optisch juckt es mich natürlich gar nicht. Es ist aber eben nicht nur der Lack ab, sondern es sind auch zwei Carbonlagen durchtrennt. Beim Oberrohr würden wir nicht drüber sprechen dass das Teil hin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scotty18 (3. Februar 2022)

Da wird nichts brechen … aber ja kann man endlos drüber philosophieren ;-) oder einfach fahren 
Wer bedenken oder sorge hat - verkaufen oder verschrotten


----------



## miro_ak (3. Februar 2022)

Ja, beim genauer Hinschauen, sieht man dass die Carbon-Faser rausschauen, wenn das mein Rad wäre würde ich es bei einem Trek-Händler vorführen. Vielleicht kann man über den Crash-Replacement was regeln, da müsste dich aber der Vorbesitzer etwas unterstützen. Sie können aber auch besser einschätzen, ob die Stelle dir Sorgen bereiten soll.


----------



## mcmoskito (3. Februar 2022)

Mei, bisserl Sekundenkleber druff spachteln, anschleifen, einmal mit dem Lackpinsel drüber, nie wieder drüber nachdenken


----------



## frankcasalla (4. Februar 2022)

Scotty18 schrieb:


> Das ist innen? Wen juckt das ?
> Das sind „normale“ Gebrauchsspuren - fertig ; kann passieren


Das sind keine normalen Gebrauchsspuren!
Solche Macken müssen dem Käufer mitgeteilt werden!


----------



## sauerlaender75 (4. Februar 2022)

frankcasalla schrieb:


> Das sind keine normalen Gebrauchsspuren!
> Solche Macken müssen dem Käufer mitgeteilt werden!


sieht bei meinem Procal ähnlich aus. Einmal die Kette abgesprungen während der Fahrt und du hast solche Macken ... Das sieht man aber eigentlich sofort, es sei denn er hat das Bike Online gekauft und der Verkäufer hat nix gesagt, ansonsten würde ich sagen gekauft wie gesehen.


----------



## frankcasalla (4. Februar 2022)

Da bin ich bei dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beater1 (4. Februar 2022)

Das ist mein erstes Trek. Bei meinem Cannondale ist das Ausfallende am Carbonrahmen aus Alu. Bei meinem YT ist an der Stelle ein Blech. Mir war bis dato einfach nicht bekannt, dass es sich dort um eine kritische Stelle handelt die man überprüfen sollte, zumal es mit eingebauten Rad nicht so gut sichtbar ist. Man lernt nie aus. Aber mir geht es ja auch hier nicht um Schuld und Unschuld. Erst mal schon mal vielen Dank für Eure unterschiedlichen Einschätzungen.


----------



## mcmoskito (4. Februar 2022)

Dass der Verkäufer dass als Schadensbild/Gebrauchsmakel nicht mitgeteilt hat, ist idT absolut nicht in Ordnung. Wenn’s mein Bock gewesen wäre, hätte ich das auch vorm Verkauf abklären und ggf. was machen und schriftlich festhalten lassen. Nichtsdestotrotz bleibe ich dabei, dass das für mich technisch unbedenklich aussieht. Man sollte es halt wie gesagt versiegeln. Aber finds nachvollziehbar, wenn man sich wohler fühlt, wenn man das abklären lässt.


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2022)

beater1 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes Supercaliber gekauft und leider hat es einen Schaden. Der Vorbesitzer hat wohl einmal zu oft die Kette verloren. Seht selbst. Alles ist kooperativ etc. vielleicht geht etwas über Crash Replacement… Falls nicht: Ist das Ausfallende Vollmaterial? Könnte man damit leben? Man kann halt deutlich mit dem Fingernagel die Carbonfasern hoch drücken. Danke für Eure Meinung.
> Anhang anzeigen 1413662





			https://www.instagram.com/p/CZoQ0sdsT9z/?utm_medium=copy_link
		


Der repariert alles! 
Hatte schon eine Gabel bei ihm. 
Wobei ich würde damit einfach weiter fahren.


----------



## Psychopath86 (14. Februar 2022)

Ich habe nun beim Thema "Powermeter" eine Entscheidung gefällt:
Ich werde die Garmin Rally XC-200 nutzen. Die anderen Optionen (siehe unten) wären nicht viel günstiger gewesen und bei den XC-200 habe ich den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass ich die an all meinen Rädern nutzen kann. Somit kann ich meine Intervalle z.B. auch beim Pendeln mit dem Lastenrad absolvieren.  Diese Zeitersparnis ist ein gravierender Vorteil.

Alternative Optionen die ich bei der Recherche ermittelt habe:

Quarq XX1 Powermeter-->dabei werden Spider, Kettenblatt und Kurbelarme getauscht, schwer verfügbar, Kosten 900-1000€
Power2max-->Hier müssen nur Spider und Kettenblatt getauscht werden, Kurbeln werden weiter verwendet. Mit Kettenblatt kommt man auf ca. 700€

Und noch ein Feedback zur Sattelstütze: Bin mit der DT Swiss 232 mit 60 mm voll zufrieden. Die 60 mm reichen mir persönlich beim Superkaliber vollkommen aus, der Satten ist weit genug unten um nicht mehr zu stören aber man kann sich mit den Oberschenkeln trotzdem noch "abstützen".


----------



## dino113 (14. Februar 2022)

Psychopath86 schrieb:


> bei den XC-200 habe ich den entscheidenden Vorteil, dass ich die an all meinen Rädern nutzen kann.


stimmt. Ich habe die Favero Pedale. Das wechseln hast du irgendwann satt. Habe die jetzt am Gravel gelassen und werde mir ein Quarg PM fürs MTB zulegen.
Habe durch die Benutzung im Gelände auch schon die eine oder ander Macke im Pedal. Würde Favero Uno fürs Lastenrad nehmen und Quarg fürs MTB.

Ende Februar für 789€ verfügbar








						XX1 Eagle Powermeter Kurbel Boost 32T
					

Entwickelt um dich schneller zu machen: die XX1 Eagle Powermeter Kurbel DUB von Quarq  Die DZero Plattform verkörpert 10 Jahre Quarqs Technologiefortschritte und fügt neue Features wie Dual-Bluetooth low energy und ANT+...




					www.bike-discount.de


----------



## onspeed (24. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte bislang noch nicht die Gelegenheit ein Supercaliber zu testen.
Frage mich grundsätzlich bei dem Konzept,  ob nicht jedes andere CC Fully von einer Reduzierung des Federwegs im selben Maße profitieren würde und sich ähnlich fahren würde? Sprich weniger ist mehr.


----------



## Jabba81 (24. Februar 2022)

onspeed schrieb:


> Ich hatte bislang noch nicht die Gelegenheit ein Supercaliber zu testen.
> Frage mich grundsätzlich bei dem Konzept,  ob nicht jedes andere CC Fully von einer Reduzierung des Federwegs im selben Maße profitieren würde und sich ähnlich fahren würde? Sprich weniger ist mehr.



Mag vielleicht für Marathon zutreffen. Bei CC geht die Tendenz ja aber eher zu mehr Federweg...


----------



## mcmoskito (24. Februar 2022)

Die Tendenz geht vor allem gefühlt dahin, dass sie einem für jede Runde ein bestimmtes Rad andrehen wollen…


----------



## miro_ak (7. März 2022)

Ein kleines Update - ich habe endlich die MRP Kettenführung bekommen und es soeben montiert. Jetzt kann ich wieder meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## pacechris (8. April 2022)

Gibt es beim Supercaliber unterschiedliche Rahmenmodelle oder "nur" einen Carbonrahmen❓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schönling (8. April 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Supercaliber unterschiedliche Rahmenmodelle oder "nur" einen Carbonrahmen❓


Ein schneller Blick auf die Hersteller-Homepage hilft dazu:

Es gibt nur Carbonrahmen. Und diese in verschiedenen Größen.


----------



## Castroper (8. April 2022)

Kann die Frage schon verstehen….das 9.6 ist günstiger als das Rahmenset.


----------



## Jabba81 (8. April 2022)

Das Rahmenset hat aber auch den Kashima-Dämpfer, was das 9.6er nicht hat... trotzdem interessant!


----------



## JHDVi (8. April 2022)

Der Kashima quietscht aber, wird endlich im Sommer ausgetauscht wenn neue überarbeitete kommen.
Also ich bin von 100mm Federweg auf die 60mm vor 19 Monaten umgestiegen. Anfangs hat mir das gefehlt , aber jetzt bereue ich das nicht mehr.
Denke mal bei wirklich  heftigen Trails ist das für normale Fahrer sowieso nicht das Arbeitsgerät. Das ist mehr für Marathons super.


----------



## Castroper (8. April 2022)

Schon frech für eine goldene Beschichtung so einen Aufpreis zu fordern.


Habe ich schon öfters gehört….meins hat noch nie einen Muks von sich gegeben.🤷‍♂️

Bin da aber mit dem reinigen und schmieren sehr pingelig.


----------



## Neffets70 (8. April 2022)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Der Kashima quietscht aber, wird endlich im Sommer ausgetauscht wenn neue überarbeitete kommen.


Ist das ein genereller Austausch (was ich nicht glaube ;-)) oder hast Du Trek bzw. deinen Händler genervt? ) 
Meiner quietscht auch von Anfang an, ist aber durch ständiges Säubern und Schmieren im erträglichen Rahmen...


----------



## JHDVi (8. April 2022)

über Händler bei Trek    -- bei Garantie


----------



## pacechris (13. April 2022)

Castroper schrieb:


> Schon frech für eine goldene Beschichtung so einen Aufpreis zu fordern.
> 
> 
> Habe ich schon öfters gehört….meins hat noch nie einen Muks von sich gegeben.🤷‍♂️
> ...


Ein Aufpreis ist schon ok, nur ob er in der Höhe im Verhältnis zum Mehrwert steht 🤔


----------



## dino113 (13. April 2022)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ein Aufpreis ist schon ok, nur ob er in der Höhe im Verhältnis zum Mehrwert steht 🤔


Ist da bei dem Preis für den Rahmen nicht eh egal?

Bin mal auf ein neues Supercaliber gespannt.

Mein Traum wäre hinten 80mm Federweg, vorne 100-110mm, Sw so 75-75,5 und einen LW von 67-67,5.

Bei Trek werden die Bikes wohl nach 3 Saisons gefahren, bevor wieder was neues vorgestellt wird.
Ein neues Fuel EX müsste dann auch noch in den Startlöchern stehen. 

Vielleicht sind ja beim WC in Albsatdt die Pros vom Trek Factory Team mit einem neuen Prototypen am Start.

Hier wurde auch schon mal kurz spekuliert.



			https://www.mtbr.com/threads/new-2023-trek-megacaliber.1201583/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (14. April 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Ist da bei dem Preis für den Rahmen nicht eh egal?


Die kosten von vielleicht 10€ für die Beschichtung inklusive dem zusätzlichen logistik Aufwand 🤔 wobei letzteres teurer ist als das beschichten können sie ja ruhig umlegen 🙈


----------



## pacechris (18. April 2022)

Castroper schrieb:


> Habe ich schon öfters gehört….meins hat noch nie einen Muks von sich gegeben.🤷‍♂️
> 
> Bin da aber mit dem reinigen und schmieren sehr pingelig.


Glaub das ist ein Supercaliber spezifisches Problem mit dem quietschen, hab zumindestens sonst noch nichts davon gehört.


----------



## Hifi (25. April 2022)

Habe alleine in diesem Thread 338 Posts gelesen, Danke für die vielen Infos und Erfahrungsberichte! Bin bisher Hardtail gefahren, nach 16 Jahren ist langsam Zeit für ein neues Rad. Fully hat mich bisher nicht interessiert, das Supercaliber hingegen schon, das könnte für mich genau das richtige sein.

Bis ich eine Entscheidung getroffen habe, werden sich noch viele Fragen ergeben, von denen ich einige auch mit dem Händler besprechen werde.

Aktuell beschäftigt mich der Lack. Wenn es wirklich ein Supercaliber wird, soll es verhältnismäßig leicht werden. Weiß jemand von Euch, welche Rolle die Farbe dabei spielt? Ist ein mehrfarbiger Rahmen (z.B. „Radioactive Yellow to Coral Fade“) signifikant schwerer als ein einfarbiger (z.B. mattschwarz)? Und wie ist die Qualität des Lacks einzuschätzen? Ich weiß, es ist ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und ein paar Spuren machen das Rad lebendig, aber eigentlich stehe ich nicht so auf Lackfehler oder Abplatzer … Freue mich über Infos zu beiden Fragen.


----------



## PatLind (2. Mai 2022)

Hi in die Runde 

grds geht es um folgendes: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb...m-bikekauf-siehe-seite-1.746523/post-18080045

Kurzes Exzerpt: Ich bin unschlüssig ob der Rahmengröße.

1,91, SL 92cm
Händler hat ein XL dort stehen und meinte kurz und knapp das mir das zu klein sei und XXL erst im Oktober wieder kommen.
Lt Trek HP sollte das passen.
Ich finde es super, dass mein Händler ehrlich berät, die Angaben auf der Website machen mich nur stutzig.

Was ist eure Meinung dazu?

LG und danke,

Pat


----------



## bollejahn (2. Mai 2022)

Dein Händler hat vollkommen recht.
Du kannst auf seine Aussage vertrauen und auf das XXL warten. Das Supercaliber fällt kleiner aus, daher wird dir das XL zu klein sein.


----------



## ibinsnur (2. Mai 2022)

Ich konnte jetzt beim Bike Festival ein Supercaliber testen, tolles Bike grundsätzlich, aber mir wurde zu einem M/L geraten. Bin 180com mit überdurchschittlich langen beinen, das war mit dann deutlich zu klein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smudu (9. Mai 2022)

JHDVi schrieb:


> Der Kashima quietscht aber, wird endlich im Sommer ausgetauscht wenn neue überarbeitete kommen.



Hallo, kommt tatsächlich ein -überarbeiteter- gold beschichteter Dämpfer? Oder nur ein Neuer, da er aktuell scheinbar weiterhin nicht lieferbar ist?

Was überarbeitet sein wird weißt du sicher nicht, oder?

Warte ja auch auf eine Push to Unlock- Version. Ansonsten sieht es ja schlecht aus mit einer Fox Remote- Federgabel.

-

Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, ob die 3 Öffnungen (Auslass Control Freak und die beiden in der Kettenstrebe) bei einer Werksauslieferung mit elektronischer Schaltung verschlossen sind?


----------



## kleinerblaumann (9. Mai 2022)

smudu schrieb:


> Warte ja auch auf eine Push to Unlock- Version. Ansonsten sieht es ja schlecht aus mit einer Fox Remote- Federgabel.


Fox Gabeln kann man doch auf push-to-lock umrüsten, oder geht das bei den aktuellen Modellen nicht mehr?


----------



## smudu (9. Mai 2022)

Doch. Geht. Nur leider taugt das wohl nichts. Ob nur in Verbindung mit Remote (warum auch immer) weiß ich nicht. Kann man hier im Forum und selbst bei FOX nachlesen.

Bei den vollkommen überteuerten Preisen habe ich erst recht keine Lust auf Experimente.


----------



## Psychopath86 (22. Mai 2022)

Ich möchte mich nun auch mal zurückmelden: Ich habe am Samstag an meiner ersten Veranstaltung (Erztaler) teilgenommen und bin mit dem Supercaliber 120km und 2400hm durch das Erzgebirge gefahren.
Fazit zum Rad: Funktioniert für mich tadellos! Die 60 mm hinten reichen mir auch bei ruppigen Abfahrten und ich habe auch ungesperrt beim Klettern nicht das Gefühl Energie in den Dämpfer zu treten.

Mein einziger Kritikpunkt: Beim starken Bremsen oder steilen, ruppigen Kurven verwindet sich das Vorderrad um ~10 mm und schleift dann am Mudguard. Ist das nur ein Thema der Speichenspannung oder des Laufradsatzes allgemein? Ich fahre noch den originalen Bontrager Carbonsatz (der beim 9.8 dabei ist).

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage zum Abschluss: Wie steht ihr zu erster Hilfe (Mensch und Material)?
Ich habe dazu die vordere Rahmentasche sowie eine SKS-Pumpe am Flaschenhalter. Eine komplette Ersthelfertasche sowie Minitool + Dichtmilch + Salami fahren immer mit. Allerdings ist das echt viel Platz + Gewicht was man 99% der Zeit ungenutzt spazieren fährt.


----------



## beater1 (3. Juni 2022)

Es könnte auch die Fox 32 sein. Sie gilt als gute, aber nicht besonders steife Gabel. Weshalb die Männer im Worldcup meist die schwerere 34 oder die SID fahren. 1cm klingt aber heftig. Ich merke bei meiner 32 factory im Wiegetritt, dass die Bremsscheiben klingeln. Mudguard fahre ich nur am Enduro.


----------



## dino113 (3. Juni 2022)

Psychopath86 schrieb:


> ruppigen Kurven verwindet sich das Vorderrad um ~10 mm und schleift dann am Mudguard. Ist das nur ein Thema der Speichenspannung oder des Laufradsatzes allgemein?


Würde auch auf die Gabel tippen. Du müsstest den Kovee Elite im Radl haben. Der ist schon sehr steif. Fahre den Kovee Pro(der ist 200g leichter und hat SP Naben) mit knapp 125 kg Systemgewicht. Bei mir macht der keine Probleme. 



Psychopath86 schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr zu erster Hilfe (Mensch und Material)?


Also ich habe auch die Pumpe am Flaschenhalter. 
Unterm Sattel ne kleine Tasche mit Salami, Latexschlauch, Reifenheber, kleines Inbus Tool, kettennieter und Kettenschloss dabei. 








						Topeak Super Chain Tool Multitool
					

Funktioniert mit Shimano IG und allen herkömmlichen Ketten - bis 12-fach. Inkl. 5- und 6-mm-Innensechskant. Technische Daten: Einsatzbereich: Mountain, Road, Touring, Commute Material: gehärteter Stahl Abmessungen (LxBxH): 7,6 x 4 x 1,9 cm Fu




					www.bike-components.de
				











						Topeak Mini 9 Pro Multitool
					

Ultraleicht und kompakt konstruierter Body fasst 9 Profitools aus gehärtetem Werkzeugstahl. Die hochfest geschmiedete Metalllegierung des Körpers ist optimal für höchste Drehmomente geeignet. Profiqualität auf kleinstem Raume. Technische Daten: E




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## smudu (10. Juni 2022)

smudu schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, ob die 3 Öffnungen (Auslass Control Freak und die beiden in der Kettenstrebe) bei einer Werksauslieferung mit elektronischer Schaltung verschlossen sind?



Möchte niemand antworten?

---



Psychopath86 schrieb:


> Mein einziger Kritikpunkt: Beim starken Bremsen oder steilen, ruppigen Kurven verwindet sich das Vorderrad um ~10 mm und schleift dann am Mudguard. Ist das nur ein Thema der Speichenspannung oder des Laufradsatzes allgemein? Ich fahre noch den originalen Bontrager Carbonsatz (der beim 9.8 dabei ist).



Verrätst du dein Gewicht?
Hast du das Problem inzwischen ausgemerzt? Würde ja auch auf die Gabel tippen. Mal eine andere Gabel montiert?

---



beater1 schrieb:


> Es könnte auch die Fox 32 sein. Sie gilt als gute, aber nicht besonders steife Gabel. Weshalb die Männer im Worldcup meist die schwerere 34 oder die SID fahren. 1cm klingt aber heftig. Ich merke bei meiner 32 factory im Wiegetritt, dass die Bremsscheiben klingeln. Mudguard fahre ich nur am Enduro.



Sogar 49 kg Frauen (Del Alba) fahren die knapp 100 Gramm schwerere 34er. Das gibt mir schwer zu denken.


----------



## Erdnah (10. Juni 2022)

@smudu
Liegt vielleicht daran, dass Profis fahren, was der Sponsor gerade pushen will! Die fahren sicher nicht das, was sie wollen.
Erdnah


----------



## Psychopath86 (10. Juni 2022)

Kleines Update: Ich bin mit dem Supercaliber mein erstes Rennen gefahren (erstes Rennen überhaupt in meinem Leben). 60 km Dresden MTB Marathon.
Ich habe meine Ziele erreicht (unter 3h und ohne Sturz) und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden, für gerade mal 6 Monate sportlichem Fahrradfahren. Ich war aber in den schnellen Downhills an Drops und beim Springen über Hindernisse noch unsicher und werde mit dem Supercaliber auf Technikkurse in Rabenberg gehen.
Das Rad ging super vorwärts und hat alles mitgemacht, keine Defekte, keine Zickereien.
Weiteres Lessons learned aus dem Rennen: Ich muss Gewicht sparen! An mir, nicht am Rad ;-)

Und es hat so viel Spaß gemacht, dass ich nächstes Jahr auch wieder dabei sein will. Vorher wird aber noch der Drei Talsperren Marathon als Zwischentrainingsziel mitgenommen.




smudu schrieb:


> Verrätst du dein Gewicht?
> Hast du das Problem inzwischen ausgemerzt? Würde ja auch auf die Gabel tippen. Mal eine andere Gabel montiert?


90kg feinste Schwabbelmasse. Nein, das ist noch nicht abgestellt, ich habe aber eine ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung am Vorderrad festgestellt. Da werde ich jetzt ansetzen.


----------



## PChr (13. Juli 2022)

Hallo, von mir auch mal eine Frage in die Runde an Besitzer des Bikes. Grade in Hinsicht auf Marathons, ich meine jetzt nicht reine Forststraßenmarathons, sondern wo dann doch zumindest auch Bergab einiges an Trails geboten ist. Wie schlägt sich da das Supercaliber Eurer Meinung nach ? 
Mir ist bewusst, viele fahren da Hardtail und kommen top zurecht. Bieten diese 60mm Federweg dann einen "Komfort", den man dann auch bemerkt, oder ist das nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ? Will das Bike keinesfalls schlecht reden...aber für mich wären hier Meinungen Interessant, weil ich evtl. eines erwerben könnte. Vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redbyte (13. Juli 2022)

Jabba81 schrieb:


> Das Rahmenset hat aber auch den Kashima-Dämpfer, was das 9.6er nicht hat... trotzdem interessant!


Zusätzlich hat das Rahmenset noch die Remote-Anlenkung am Dämpfer, das 9.6er einen klassischen Lockout-Hebel am Dämpfer. Nachträglicher Umbau ist sehr teuer.

War für mich der Grund, ein 9.6er zu kaufen und zu pimpen, da ich das Zusatzgewicht der Remote-Anlenkung nicht haben wollte.


----------



## dino113 (13. Juli 2022)

PChr schrieb:


> Hallo, von mir auch mal eine Frage in die Runde an Besitzer des Bikes. Grade in Hinsicht auf Marathons, ich meine jetzt nicht reine Forststraßenmarathons, sondern wo dann doch zumindest auch Bergab einiges an Trails geboten ist. Wie schlägt sich da das Supercaliber Eurer Meinung nach ?
> Mir ist bewusst, viele fahren da Hardtail und kommen top zurecht. Bieten diese 60mm Federweg dann einen "Komfort", den man dann auch bemerkt, oder ist das nichts halbes und nichts ganzes ? Will das Bike keinesfalls schlecht reden...aber für mich wären hier Meinungen Interessant, weil ich evtl. eines erwerben könnte. Vg


Hatte mir anfangs ein wenig mehr Dämpfung am Heck erwartet. Mit einem 100mm Fully kann es nicht mithalten. 
Den besseren Komfort zum HT merkt man trotzdem deutlich. 
Traktion im Wiegetritt natürlich viel besser. 
Auch in der Abfahrt merkt man, dass das HR gegenüber einem HT mehr Bodenhaftung hat. 
Der Vortrieb war genial. Das geht richtig gut vorwärts. 

In der Abfahrt hat mir etwas die Kontrolle gefehlt. Es war nur ein 720er Lenker verbaut. Und vielleicht hätte es sich für mich bergab in XL besser gefahren. Da fehlt mir leider ein Vergleich.

Wenn du ne Dropper montierst kannst du schon viel damit fahren. Für mich ist bei sowas auch immer die Reifenwahl ein Faktor. Leichte 2,4 Reifen auf ner Felge mit ner 30er MW können halt auch was ausmachen.


----------



## Sunblocker40 (14. Juli 2022)

Ich fahre das Bike jetzt seit gut 6 Wochen mit einer Dropper.
Müssten laut Strava so um die 2000km/30000hm bis jetzt sein.
Dabei waren zig Ausfahrten in unseren Voralpen + tägliche Runden auf meinen Home-Trails (siehe Foto).
In meinen Augen das perfekte Marathon Bike.

Anfangs dachte ich auch, dass mir die 60mm hinten zu wenig sein würden.
Mir reichen sie aber locker. 
In allen Belangen.
Die Dropper hilft halt auch sehr bei den Abfahrten. Die möchte ich nicht mehr missen.


----------



## dino113 (14. Juli 2022)

Sunblocker40 schrieb:


> auf meinen Home-Trails (siehe Foto).


Wo ist das?


----------



## Sunblocker40 (14. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Wo ist das?



südlich von Wien


----------



## mcmoskito (14. Juli 2022)

330km und 5000hm pro Woche. Mit dem MTB. Amtlich.


----------



## JHDVi (14. Juli 2022)

Ich habe vor einem Monat 5000Hm und 184 km an einem Tag!!  damit gemacht. Einfach toll und bequem das Rad und letzte Woche den AlbstadtMara mit 2200Hm damit super gefahren.




Das Rad ist einfach toll. Manchmal vermisse ich die 100mm Federweg, aber nur selten.
Bin beim ABM Samstag voll über die Wurzelteppiche gebrettert.
schaut hier


----------



## PChr (15. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Hatte mir anfangs ein wenig mehr Dämpfung am Heck erwartet. Mit einem 100mm Fully kann es nicht mithalten.
> Den besseren Komfort zum HT merkt man trotzdem deutlich.
> Traktion im Wiegetritt natürlich viel besser.
> Auch in der Abfahrt merkt man, dass das HR gegenüber einem HT mehr Bodenhaftung hat.
> ...


Danke für die Inputs. Auch für die weiteren Rückmeldungen. Meine Bedenken kommen wohl daher, das ich mit gut 90kg auch nicht direkt ein Leichtgewicht bin, trotzdem gerne schnell und ruppig fahre. Ne Dropper wäre für mich in dem Fall wohl auch gesetzt. Reifen stimmt natürlich auch, da kann man einiges ausgleichen. Ich frag mich halt iwie, hab ich mit nem Spark z.B. iwie mehr Bike, im Endeffekt ist das doch zu vergleichen mit dem Traktionsmodus dessen. Oder überseh ich da was. ?


----------



## Jabba81 (15. Juli 2022)

PChr schrieb:


> Danke für die Inputs. Auch für die weiteren Rückmeldungen. Meine Bedenken kommen wohl daher, das ich mit gut 90kg auch nicht direkt ein Leichtgewicht bin, trotzdem gerne schnell und ruppig fahre. Ne Dropper wäre für mich in dem Fall wohl auch gesetzt. Reifen stimmt natürlich auch, da kann man einiges ausgleichen. Ich frag mich halt iwie, hab ich mit nem Spark z.B. iwie mehr Bike, im Endeffekt ist das doch zu vergleichen mit dem Traktionsmodus dessen. Oder überseh ich da was. ?



Also mit dem Spark hast Du definitiv mehr bike. Vermutlich ist es sogar noch leichter und bietet mehr Federweg. Und wenn der Dämpfer blockiert ist, ist auch das Spark schön steif.

Ich stand vor derselben Entscheidung wie du, bin sogar noch etwa 5kg schwerer. Und hab dann entschieden, dass es nichts für mich ist. Momentan tendiere ich sogar eher zu 120mm Federweg, gibt ja mittlerweile auch Bikes in dieser Gewichtskategorie.

Für den kleinen Federweg am Heck finde ich das Supercaliber einfach etwas zu schwer. Aber Trek ist ja dafür bekannt, dass sie auch eher massiv bauen (nicht negativ gemeint).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dino113 (15. Juli 2022)

PChr schrieb:


> Meine Bedenken kommen wohl daher, das ich mit gut 90kg auch nicht direkt ein Leichtgewicht bin,


Trek baut sehr stabile Fahrräder. Fahre mit 110-112kg, je nach Bierverbrauch am Vorabend, das Procaliber und an dem fehlt sich nichts. Nach 7.500km hat jetzt das DUB Lager den Geist aufgegeben und seit km 5000 kommt die Reba ohne Service einer Starrgabel gleich. Ist aber kein Trek Problem.
Würde schauen, dass ich vorne eine Fox 34 oder Sid 35 fahre. Das spürt man deutlich, so mein Empfinden.
Die Fox gibt es mit 100mm, die Sid 35 müsstest du auf 110 oder 100mm traveln.
Der Rest am Bike ist sehr stabil und macht viel mit. 


PChr schrieb:


> halt iwie, hab ich mit nem Spark z.B. iwie mehr Bike, im Endeffekt ist das doch zu vergleichen mit dem Traktionsmodus dessen.


welches Spark? Das RC, das normale, das alte oder das neue?

Im allgemeinen hat das Supercaliber den Traktionsmodus nicht notwendig. Kannst du immer offen fahren.
Hast mit mehr Federweg aber mehr Reserven


Jabba81 schrieb:


> Momentan tendiere ich sogar eher zu 120mm Federweg, gibt ja mittlerweile auch Bikes in dieser Gewichtskategorie.


Da gibt es momentan eine große Auswahl. Und ebenso sehr schnelle Bikes


Jabba81 schrieb:


> Für den kleinen Federweg am Heck finde ich das Supercaliber einfach etwas zu schwer. Aber Trek ist ja dafür bekannt, dass sie auch eher massiv bauen (nicht negativ gemeint).


bauen halt sehr stabil, haben ja auch ein zul Systemgewicht von 136kg.


Ich stand auch vor der Entscheidung Supercaliber oder Blur TR. aufgrund der etwas moderneren Geo habe ich mich fürs Blur entschieden(war ne sehr knappe Entscheidung, da mir die Trek Bikes sehr zusagen und gut gebaut sind), wobei das Supercaliber immer noch im Kopf herumschwirrt.


----------



## PChr (15. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> Trek baut sehr stabile Fahrräder. Fahre mit 110-112kg, je nach Bierverbrauch am Vorabend, das Procaliber und an dem fehlt sich nichts. Nach 7.500km hat jetzt das DUB Lager den Geist aufgegeben und seit km 5000 kommt die Reba ohne Service einer Starrgabel gleich. Ist aber kein Trek Problem.
> Würde schauen, dass ich vorne eine Fox 34 oder Sid 35 fahre. Das spürt man deutlich, so mein Empfinden.
> Die Fox gibt es mit 100mm, die Sid 35 müsstest du auf 110 oder 100mm traveln.
> Der Rest am Bike ist sehr stabil und macht viel mit.
> ...


Danke Dir, die Gedanken und Einschätzungen decken sich total. Vom Gewicht muss ich mir also keine Sorgen machen. 
Was mir jetzt noch auffällt, ich denke wohl, das ist die letzte Saison in der Ausführung. Da wird wohl für nächstes Jahr ein Update kommen für das Bike oder ?


----------



## dino113 (15. Juli 2022)

Ein Modell ist bei Trek in der Regel für 3 Saisons. Theoretisch müsste es in diesem Sommer/Jahr noch ein Update geben, wenn das große C und der Scheiß in der Ukraine nicht wäre. Kann sich also bis nächstes Jahr hinziehen.

Mein Händler, Trek Premium Partner, meinte, dass z.b. noch einiges an Federweg am Heck gehen müsste, also dann mindestens mit 80mm. Zudem wird das E-Supercaliber bereits mit ner 120er Gabel gefahren. Könnte also ein Geo mit Federwegs Update geben. Aber alles ohne Gewähr. Beobachte den XC WC. Da werden neue Prototypen von den Pros meist zuerst gefahren bevor sie auf den Markt kommen.


----------



## dino113 (19. Juli 2022)

PChr schrieb:


> Da wird wohl für nächstes Jahr ein Update kommen für das Bike oder ?


wird wohl noch dauern. Die haben jetzt überall schon 2023 drüber geschrieben. Preise sind auch nochmal um 200€ angehoben worden








						Supercaliber | Trek Bikes (DE)
					






					www.trekbikes.com


----------



## bikerkocher (19. Juli 2022)

dino113 schrieb:


> wird wohl noch dauern. Die haben jetzt überall schon 2023 drüber geschrieben. Preise sind auch nochmal um 200€ angehoben worden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das der Preis für 2023 ist , dann sollten die meisten  erst ihre Energie Kosten für das zweite Halbjahr anschauen.  Da bleibt für die meisten für ein neues Bike für 2023 nicht mehr viel übrig.


----------



## oliver-merida (19. Juli 2022)

Hier mal ein Foto von meinen Supercaliber. Kassette und Kette werden (wenn verschlissen) noch durch farblich passende Teile ersetzt 



Es macht mega viel Spaß mit dem Bike zu fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (1. August 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den Dämpfer auf PTU umbauen kann?


----------



## Sunblocker40 (5. August 2022)

Marc19 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man den Dämpfer auf PTU umbauen kann?


Ich fahre das Supercaliber mit dem Rock Shox Twist Lock .... Dieser entspricht doch deiner Vorstellung.
Dämpfer und Gabel werden mit Twist gesperrt und mit Push entsperrt.
Ich musste dafür nichts am Dämpfer umbauen


----------



## Marc19 (5. August 2022)

Und ich möchte gerne umgekehrt....

Drücken, twisten offen


----------



## Castroper (5. August 2022)

Weil es dir besser liegt oder weil du ne Gabel mit PTU hast?

Vom Aufwand ist der Gabel Umbau auf PTL einfacher.

Einfach mal bei Fox anfragen ob der Umbau des IsoStrut möglich ist.


----------



## Marc19 (5. August 2022)

Weil ich bereits ein Rad fahre mit PTU und das mit sehr gut liegt


----------



## mountainbiker91 (30. August 2022)

Fährt hier jemand das Rad in Größe S und kann mir sagen ob es bei 1,58m und SL 72cm noch passt? Hätte gern etwas Überstand wenn ich nach vorne absteige. 

Danke schonmal 😁


----------



## dino113 (Vor 25 Minuten)

@tonzone 
Kannst du hier ein paar Bilder von dem Umbau einstellen und ein wenig erläutern was du do getauscht hast?
Danke


----------



## tonzone (Vor 3 Minuten)

dino113 schrieb:


> @tonzone
> Kannst du hier ein paar Bilder von dem Umbau einstellen und ein wenig erläutern was du do getauscht hast?
> Danke


Mache ich in Bälde!


----------

